# Fly Swap -- Redfish Flies



## bryson

Alright, I figured we would start simple and go with redfish flies. Let's get those boxes ready for fall (I don't know about you guys, but the redfish get super aggressive here in the fall). I'll host unless anyone is just really itching to do it. Bear with me if I mess something up.

Guidelines are simple: everyone ties enough redfish flies for all other participants -- all styles permitted and welcomed.

Let's cap it at a dozen participants, list below. Deadline to get flies in has been extended a week due to Hurricanes Harvey and Irma. The new deadline will be *Sept. 22*. Include a second self-addressed, stamped envelope in your package. Make sure it's large enough to fit a dozen flies to ship back to you. If anyone is worried about flies getting crushed, we can do the whole $5 flat rate box thing too.

Don't be afraid to post some pictures up as you get the flies tied up! Also feel free to tell us the name of the pattern your tying, or give it a name if it's your own design. Or don't, it doesn't really matter.

1. @bryson - Vegas Shrimp
2. @Pierson - Redfish Ritalin variation
3. @crboggs - Foxtrot Mullet
4. @rakeel - simred fly
5. @E-money - slider
6. @DeepSouthFly 
7. @Rick hambric - critter
8. @mtoddsolomon - shrimpy thing
9. @MatthewAbbott - micro ep crab variant
10. @WillW - ******* crab or shrimp imitation
11. @blackmagic1 - Boogers
12. @Lmhanagr - copper critter

*Swap full *-- participants should have incoming PM with my address soon...


----------



## Pierson

2. Pierson - Redfish Ritalin variation


----------



## crboggs

3. crboggs - Foxtrot Mullet

View media item 1924


----------



## rakeel

4. rakeel - My simred fly


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I'd join. But I'm enjoying life as a retired huge and awesome fly fisher.


----------



## bryson

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I'd join. But I'm enjoying life as a retired huge and awesome fly fisher.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14741


Looks like that doesn't suck. Are you retired, as well as a huge and awesome fly fisher? Or did you retire from fly fishing hugely and awesomely?


----------



## flysalt060

Wind still blowing and rain still rolling in I take it. Been a jacked up summer down there,hopefully November is better. Going to sc in the meantime.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

I retired from being a huge and awesome fisher of flies. I still work on my dance moves and silly romantic lines. 

Life is so much better when you don't take it or yourself so seriously. 
That has been a tough one to learn.


----------



## E-money

I'm in. Deer hair slider variation! Something along these lines.


----------



## bonehead

I'm in. I'll do some kind of shrimpy thing with a weed guard...

Thanks for being the host man. I have been a fly swap host before and it can be a little annoying sometimes to thank you for braving up

Cant wait to see what everyone ties!


----------



## Pierson

E-money said:


> I'm in. Deer hair slider variation! Something along these lines.


Tan please! Those are awesome


----------



## E-money

Pierson said:


> Tan please! Those are awesome


Tan it is! I'd like to put more tan in the head though.


----------



## Rick hambric

Would these qualify? If so, count me in!


----------



## E-money

Rick hambric said:


> Would these qualify? If so, count me in!


 I'd be more than happy to chunk any of those


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> I'd be more than happy to chunk any of those


The keel shrimp works well. Was shown that one by a friend.


----------



## E-money

I hope we can get some fish pics as follow up with these flies too!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I'm in for some more shrimps flies


----------



## crboggs

Just tied up another foxtrot and inserted it above to show the colors I am using. I'll be throwing it tomorrow morning on the low tide. The last three eats I've gotten have come from this fly. Its money when the conditions are hot and they're not eating stuff that looks shrimpy...

View media item 1902


----------



## E-money

Started a few of mine today!


----------



## bonehead

Those are going to slay


----------



## MatthewAbbott

#9 micro ep crab variant


----------



## Rick hambric

@bryson put this down for me. Guess call it a critter?? One question for the guys participating... what hook size y'all want? I typically tie this up on a #1.


----------



## WillW

I'm down for the "******* crab" or a shrimp imitation


----------



## rakeel

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 14789
> @bryson put this down for me. Guess call it a critter?? One question for the guys participating... what hook size y'all want? I typically tie this up on a #1.


Whatever you normally tie it on is fine with me. If we start voting on sizes and colors I'm sure there will be way too much variance for the different waters everyone fishes so my vote is to just tie the normal size and color scheme we normally tie.


----------



## Backwater

My advise to you guys is to enter one of your best *proven* redfish fly or... something cool and good that you *know 1st hand* that *they eat*, due to *experience* (and not hearsay or something you saw on some fly website). Not something you made up or looks cool on the vise that you haven't had any real personal results with it yet. Because in the end, you'll be wasting all these guys time trying out something that will get no results. Think about it. I see a lot of alien food out there, including on the "what are you tying today" thread, that might look cool to you, but annoys or even scares off the fish. Remember, what looks good to you might not look good to the fish.

In my experience over the years is.... There are 2 types of flies out there... Ones that catches fish and ones that catches fly fishermen! 

Come on guys.... Do it righteous and you'll get a lot more viewers interested what's being entered in the fly swap, as well as the fishing results once everyone received their flies.

I was going to host one of these fly swaps last winter, but then got tied up. I trust Bryson will do a great job with this fly swap.

Good luck guys and post up pics of whatchu got.


----------



## crboggs

Agreed...I am tying what I caught my last redfish on.


----------



## Rick hambric

Well my critter works well in bigbend and over in Brunswick. Though the pinfish tear up the tail in bigbend. I wish those little feisty bastards would get up 5#. They would be ferocious!!


----------



## bonehead

Going to end up doing gurglers since I haven't seen anyone put that down.


----------



## Guest

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I retired from being a huge and awesome fisher of flies. I still work on my dance moves and silly romantic lines.
> 
> Life is so much better when you don't take it or yourself so seriously.
> That has been a tough one to learn.


That's the damn truth!


----------



## crboggs

Rick hambric said:


> Though the pinfish tear up the tail in bigbend. I wish those little feisty bastards would get up 5#. They would be ferocious!!


Or the dang needle fish. I hooked one on a gurgler a few weeks ago and felt pretty accomplished.


----------



## rakeel

Rick hambric said:


> Well my critter works well in bigbend and over in Brunswick. Though the pinfish tear up the tail in bigbend. I wish those little feisty bastards would get up 5#. They would be ferocious!!


I'm sure that critter would work well in the TX marshes I fish just fine. We have piranha like pinfish here too that have a taste for marabou. I replace all my marabou tails with arctic fox and it holds up better without losing much action.


----------



## Backwater

I'm a huge fan of arctic fox and use it more than marabou.


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Or the dang needle fish. I hooked one on a gurgler a few weeks ago and felt pretty accomplished.


There are flats in the bay that hold huge needle fish, which we call hound fish, that run around 2ft+ in lenght, jump like crazy and put a good bend in the rod. Fun on a 6-8wt.


----------



## blackmagic1

Put me in for some "Boogers" An overly simple fly made for bare ass mud/sand flats in the fall and deep into the winter when they're sucking worms, snot, and whatnot out of the mud holes. Every time I try to fancy it up, I end up ripping off all the crap and go back to the original.


----------



## rakeel

Backwater said:


> I'm a huge fan of arctic fox and use it more than marabou.


I love it and the little patches you buy it in go surprisingly far, much further than a pack of marabou that's for sure. 

I recently bought a red american fox tail off of ebay for $10. It's awesome and is very similar to arctic fox, just has more guard hair the further along the length of the tail you go. Either way at $10 I'm going to get more than my money's worth out of it.


----------



## E-money

Rick hambric said:


> View attachment 14789
> @bryson put this down for me. Guess call it a critter?? One question for the guys participating... what hook size y'all want? I typically tie this up on a #1.


Mine are tied on 1/0 with medium lead eyes


----------



## Backwater

E-money said:


> Mine are tied on 1/0 with medium lead eyes


What size line/rod are you throwing that on?


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> Mine are tied on 1/0 with medium lead eyes


I typically tie on either a mustad c70sd size 1 or 1/0. and either lg beadchain or 5/32 lead eyes. either way its about 5grains. that way I can still sling it with ease on an 8wt.


----------



## E-money

Backwater said:


> What size line/rod are you throwing that on?


7 wt with RW Bermuda shorts and 8 wt with orvis ignitor. Throws very well on both.


----------



## Backwater

rakeel said:


> I love it and the little patches you buy it in go surprisingly far, much further than a pack of marabou that's for sure.
> 
> I recently bought a red american fox tail off of ebay for $10. It's awesome and is very similar to arctic fox, just has more guard hair the further along the length of the tail you go. Either way at $10 I'm going to get more than my money's worth out of it.


I found one once about 15yrs ago on the side of the road that just got hit and of course, was dead. So I cut the tail off, split it lengthwise to de-boned it and then cured/tanned the inner hide, so it wouldn't rot or smell. I gave about half of it away. I still have several pieces that I occasionally use for a certain redfish fly that I tie.

You can probably cut up about 2/3 of the tail into pieces and sell the pieces and get all of your money back. Then save the end 1/3 piece for flies and it should last you about 10yrs or so. Storing bulky things like that will add up and end up taking up so much space, you have a hard time figuring out where to store all of it. Trust me, I know with 28yrs of fly tying under my belt.


----------



## Backwater

E-money said:


> 7 wt with RW Bermuda shorts and 8 wt with orvis ignitor. Throws very well on both.





E-money said:


> 7 wt with RW Bermuda shorts and 8 wt with orvis ignitor. Throws very well on both.


Must not be throwing them very far. But with the Igniter and the Bermuda Shorts line, that helps to throw such a heavy weighted lead eye's fly. But then again, I'm sure you are mostly throwing short distances to reds. 

I don't start using med lead eyes until I go up to at least a 9wt. Otherwise, it's tuff to get any real distances, like we need down here in Florida..


----------



## crboggs

Its interesting to see what people throw to reds in different environments.

Around here I'm throwing small flies at sighted reds. A #1 is pretty big and a 1/0 feels huge. *lol*


----------



## rakeel

Backwater said:


> Storing bulky things like that will add up and end up taking up so much space, you have a hard time figuring out where to store all of it. Trust me, I know with 28yrs of fly tying under my belt.


Oh trust me I'm already running into that haha. I have that full red fox tail and a full coyote tail, both of which I just hang on pegs on the side of my tying desk. That way they stay out of the way, but my dog does occasionally come sniff them and give me a judging look. 

I'm thinking of cuting patches off the the tail and dying them different colors. Any suggestions on what die to use?


----------



## E-money

Backwater said:


> Must not be throwing them very far. But with the Igniter and the Bermuda Shorts line, that helps to throw such a heavy weighted lead eye's fly. But then again, I'm sure you are mostly throwing short distances to reds.
> 
> I don't start using med lead eyes until I go up to at least a 9wt. Otherwise, it's tuff to get any real distances, like we need down here in Florida..


I am throwing under 40 feet most of the time. And the weight of these "medium" eyes is 1/30. These flies do not feel as heavy as they sound. But they sure work.


----------



## bryson

Looks like the swap is almost full! I still haven't decided what I'll tie. The crab pattern I throw the most around here is probably too flashy for most of y'all, so I don't want to give a pattern only half the people can use.

Definitely an interesting challenge, trying to tie something up that I know works for reds here, but that I think will also work in different waters. I might have to join @bonehead in tying up some gurglers, or maybe just a lightly weighted shrimpy thing.

Are these colors too bright for where you guys fish?


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Looks like the swap is almost full! I still haven't decided what I'll tie. The crab pattern I throw the most around here is probably too flashy for most of y'all, so I don't want to give a pattern only half the people can use.
> 
> Definitely an interesting challenge, trying to tie something up that I know works for reds here, but that I think will also work in different waters. I might have to join @bonehead in tying up some gurglers, or maybe just a lightly weighted shrimpy thing.
> 
> Are these colors too bright for where you guys fish?


Not for me! I'll take one of those!!


----------



## fjmaverick

crboggs said:


> Or the dang needle fish. I hooked one on a gurgler a few weeks ago and felt pretty accomplished.


Does anything actually eat needlefish? I was at the beach recently and I saw some huge ones. Almost as big as small cudas.


----------



## Lmhanagr

Hey guys! If there's still room Bryson, I'd love to join in on this. I've got a coppery, flashy critter that works well here in Charleston.


----------



## bryson

@Lmhanagr heck yeah! Glad you joined the website. Lots of good people on here.

That's a dozen; I'll go ahead and PM out my address to everyone in the swap. Charleston guys, feel free to meet up with me if you want to save a few bucks on shipping.

Looking forward to seeing what people start tying, and hopefully we can get some pictures of fish caught from these flies soon!


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


>


Would definitely fish this. 

I use a variety of flies based on different situations so I wouldn't worry about a fly being too flashy or whatever. I'm sure everyone will be able to use all of the flies they receive at some point even if it's only every so often.


----------



## Backwater

bryson said:


> Looks like the swap is almost full! I still haven't decided what I'll tie. The crab pattern I throw the most around here is probably too flashy for most of y'all, so I don't want to give a pattern only half the people can use.
> 
> Definitely an interesting challenge, trying to tie something up that I know works for reds here, but that I think will also work in different waters. I might have to join @bonehead in tying up some gurglers, or maybe just a lightly weighted shrimpy thing.
> 
> Are these colors too bright for where you guys fish?


Looks like something you'd see in a Mardi Gras parade. LOL

If it works and you are catching reds with it, then let's dub it the "Mardi Gras crab fly!" LOL


----------



## bryson

@Backwater I decided to call it the "Vegas" shrimp, although it's not necessarily a shrimp! The colors made me think of neon lights -- some of the legs are almost a neon green, but it doesn't really show in the photo. I've done some in black/purple/red too, but haven't fished them much. This crazy-colored one caught me a nice red and trout on a solo trip last Christmas Eve, so I figure it was more "tested" than the black and purple!

My other choice was a gold-bodied crab that I like to throw at tailers. It's nice because I can lead cruising fish by a pretty good amount to prevent spooking them, and they will usually still see it. I feel like they are more likely to notice it when their head is in the mud, too.

I think the pink and purple one is more versatile, though. I'd throw it year-round, where as I don't think I would throw the gold crab in the winter around here. I just love the "bugginess" of that tarantula brush! It's just the right amount, where it could be shrimpy or crabby, but I think it's non-descript enough to where it could probably be mistaken for a baitfish. That's one of the reasons I like to tie the fly with beadchain eyes for a slower sink rate.


----------



## rakeel

What kind of paint are you using on those eyes and is it UV reactive?


----------



## bryson

I bought those orange ones pre-made, but I usually just use nail polish when I make them. I haven't gotten any orange nail polish yet, but that would be cool to find some that was marked as being UV-reactive. I think the orange glows pretty good in the UV light anyway, though I don't know what really qualifies as "reactive" vs. just bright-colored.

When I make mine, I melt the mono to get a small bead, add epoxy to get the size I want, then nail polish for color, then SHHAN to finish off. I have a little drying wheel, so I don't usually bother with the UV curable stuff when I make my own. My wheel is actually just about perfect size to do 12 pairs of eyes, so I'll make them all at once at some point this week.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@bryson What do you have as a drying wheel


----------



## bryson

MatthewAbbott said:


> @bryson What do you have as a drying wheel


I bought a synchronous motor and soldered it to a switch and cord for a desk lamp, then bought just the foam replacement wheel from an off-the-shelf dryer. I could have made the base out of wood, but I work with 3D printers so I decided to have some fun with our little desktop one.

The only thing I noticed is that the motor gets a little warm when I leave it running for an extended period of time. It's not too big of a deal, but I don't usually let it spin overnight -- I have done it before and everything was fine, I just prefer not to.

Motor: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013M54MXA/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Foam Disc: http://www.jsflyfishing.com/fly-furniture-rotary-fly-drier

I'll snap a picture of the dryer this week. It would be really easy just to make one out of wood like the one for sale with the replacement disc.


----------



## E-money

You could go full Cajun if you want a cheap one.


----------



## E-money

Almost half way on mine. Can't seem to trim the heads consistently! Debating starting over and trying for more consistent trims.


----------



## rakeel

MatthewAbbott said:


> @bryson What do you have as a drying wheel


I pulled the rotisserie motor off of an old grill and mounted it to a wood frame. I had a foam wheel for awhile but I'm currently trying to replace it with a wheel like this










Need to be able to route out a groove in a wheel to keep the spring in place though.


----------



## bryson

E-money said:


> Almost half way on mine. Can't seem to trim the heads consistently! Debating starting over and trying for more consistent trims.
> 
> View attachment 14907


I'd throw each and every one of those! Although, the good thing about re-doing flies for other people is that your own fly box gets filled up quicker


----------



## bryson

@rakeel I've heard of people using rotisserie motors, microwave turntable motors, and even disco ball motors! I do like the spring wheel setup -- I have to be really careful when I'm putting the mono eyes in the foam not to bump the wet epoxy. I think they would be easier to put into the spring.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Turntable motor out of a microwave works (that's what mine is), and you can usually get several for free walking around a junkyard for 5 min.

@bryson guess we were typing at the same time.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> I bought those orange ones pre-made, but I usually just use nail polish when I make them. I haven't gotten any orange nail polish yet, but that would be cool to find some that was marked as being UV-reactive. I think the orange glows pretty good in the UV light anyway, though I don't know what really qualifies as "reactive" vs. just bright-colored.
> 
> When I make mine, I melt the mono to get a small bead, add epoxy to get the size I want, then nail polish for color, then SHHAN to finish off. I have a little drying wheel, so I don't usually bother with the UV curable stuff when I make my own. My wheel is actually just about perfect size to do 12 pairs of eyes, so I'll make them all at once at some point this week.


Thanks for the reply. I've been wanting to give making some fluorescent eyes a try for awhile now since allegedly certain fish can see that part of the spectrum well. I've been looking at just mixing UV pigment into some SHHAN or Aleene's fabric fusion. But now that you mention it, it's probably easier to find fluorescent nail polish.


----------



## Pierson

Got started tonight! The redfish in my profile picture was caught with one of these. Might steal a couple and bring them to the lagoon this weekend....


----------



## bryson

Looking good @Pierson! I was going to get started on mine yesterday, but I ended up having to deal with some other issues last night 

On a positive note, I was able to swing by Wally World to get some traffic-cone orange nail polish, and my new (to me) reel I bought showed up in the mail yesterday!

What materials make up that fly? I see the craft fur, the legs, and the crystal flash, but I'm trying to figure out what the head is. Krystal Hackle or Palmer Chenille, covered with some kind of brush, or maybe something in a dubbing loop? I really like it!


----------



## Pierson

Thanks!! I honestly came up with it before I knew what redfish Ritalin looked like so I was a little bummed when I found out it already existed. 

Materials in order would be:
Gamakatsu SL11-3H-#4
Small Dumbbell painted eyes (Gold)
Crystal Flash (orange/rust color) for the feelers
Polar fiber (off white) striped with brown sharpie for the horn/nose
Polar Chenille brush (UV Rusty Copper)
Couple rubber legs on each side
EP Senyo Chromatic brush 1.5" (UV Pale Bronze) Seriously love this brush
I like to X wrap the EP brush around the dumbbell eyes once to reduce any depth charge affect.
20lb Mason Hard Mono Weed Guard
Trim slightly to desired bushiness/taper
Plop in front of hungry redfish.

And there you have it!


----------



## bryson

Pierson said:


> Thanks!! I honestly came up with it before I knew what redfish Ritalin looked like so I was a little bummed when I found out it already existed.
> 
> Materials in order would be:
> Gamakatsu SL11-3H-#4
> Small Dumbbell painted eyes (Gold)
> Crystal Flash (orange/rust color) for the feelers
> Polar fiber (off white) striped with brown sharpie for the horn/nose
> Polar Chenille brush (UV Rusty Copper)
> Couple rubber legs on each side
> EP Senyo Chromatic brush 1.5" (UV Pale Bronze) Seriously love this brush
> I like to X wrap the EP brush around the dumbbell eyes once to reduce any depth charge affect.
> 20lb Mason Hard Mono Weed Guard
> Trim slightly to desired bushiness/taper
> Plop in front of hungry redfish.
> 
> And there you have it!


Eh, the Redfish Ritalin is a sweet fly but it's really just a variation on the Redfish Crack fly, which I'm sure is just a variation of something else. That's your fly as far as I'm concerned. You can just pick some other stimulant and name it that, ha!

Also, I gotta get some of that brush -- looks like it could have lots of applications! It could be a little mud minnowey, or definitely (obviously, as evidenced by your flies) crabby or shrimpy.


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Eh, the Redfish Ritalin is a sweet fly but it's really just a variation on the Redfish Crack fly, which I'm sure is just a variation of something else. That's your fly as far as I'm concerned. You can just pick some other stimulant and name it that, ha!
> 
> Also, I gotta get some of that brush -- looks like it could have lots of applications!


Redfish Meth.... that may be a little harsh


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> Also, I gotta get some of that brush -- looks like it could have lots of applications! It could be a little mud minnowey, or definitely (obviously, as evidenced by your flies) crabby or shrimpy.


I love it. I have it in 3" too. "It’s a wonderful blend of EP Silky Fibers, Marble Fox Tail, Finnish Raccoon and EP Sparkle" so says the website. I trimmed the tips off for this fly to get the right shape but the tips are very thin and tapered. So it has more movement than a normal EP brush. Still finding many uses for it!


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> Redfish Meth.... that may be a little harsh


youtube redfish meth fly. guy sounds high while hes tying it.


----------



## bryson

Pierson said:


> I love it. I have it in 3" too. "It’s a wonderful blend of EP Silky Fibers, Marble Fox Tail, Finnish Raccoon and EP Sparkle" so says the website. I trimmed the tips off for this fly to get the right shape but the tips are very thin and tapered. So it has more movement than a normal EP brush. Still finding many uses for it!


I've got the same brush in 3 inch in "midnight" and "root beer" -- at least, I think that's what they are called. Some of my easiest ties are just a tail of rabbit or polar fiber, with a few wraps of the brush and some baitfish eyes. I definitely gotta try that color you're using.


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> That's your fly as far as I'm concerned. You can just pick some other stimulant and name it that, ha!


Okay I officially have the go ahead....and to play on the redfish drug addiction epidemic...I name this the "Redfish Rehab" fly. haha


----------



## Rick hambric

Pierson said:


> Okay I officially have the go ahead....and to play on the redfish drug addiction epidemic...I name this the "Redfish Rehab" fly. haha


Perfect!!!


----------



## rakeel

Well Harvey is pretty much going to cause me to batten down the hatches and hunker down for the weekend so I should have my swap flies done come Monday.


----------



## blackmagic1

crboggs said:


> Its interesting to see what people throw to reds in different environments.
> 
> Around here I'm throwing small flies at sighted reds. A #1 is pretty big and a 1/0 feels huge. *lol*


i used to tie alot in #4's and #2's if I knew I'd have more shots at snook.


----------



## E-money

Well I got through 7 and ran out of eyes. Soooooo I'll be waiting for a package next week.


----------



## bryson

E-money said:


> Well I got through 7 and ran out of eyes. Soooooo I'll be waiting for a package next week.
> 
> View attachment 14978


Those are looking great! There's something about deer hair flies I just really like.


----------



## Pierson

E-money said:


> Well I got through 7 and ran out of eyes. Soooooo I'll be waiting for a package next week.
> 
> View attachment 14978


Those look tasty!


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Those are looking great! There's something about deer hair flies I just really like.


I am with you. I am getting more and more into deer hair flies everyday. After this, I plan to tie up some dalhberg bunnies for topwater bull action come fall.


----------



## bryson

Started making some epoxy eyes last night and snapped a few pictures of my dryer. Honestly, it's probably worth it to buy the pre-made eyes, unless you want some crazy color. I think it costs about $10-12 for a dozen pair, and I bet I'll have over an hour invested in making these eyes. Anyway, these pictures were taken after adding the epoxy, but before painting.

As far as the base goes, I printed it out of a plastic material called PLA. I set it up to print fairly hollow, so I paused the print just before it made the top layer of the base, and was able to fill the bottom with sand so that it has some weight to it.


----------



## Rick hambric

Made a little headway this evening. Then the belly started to growl so it was off to dinner!


----------



## Rick hambric

Played with a few of these this week while waiting on some more estaz.


----------



## rakeel

Knocking my flies out and keeping one eye on Harvey. Got word my parents' place in Aransas Pass seems alright. Won't know until we can get down there but it seems Port Aransas and Rockport took the brunt of the blow. Please keep the folks from these areas in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Hope everything's ok for y'all rakeel.


----------



## Rick hambric

Hope all is fine @rakeel


----------



## rakeel

Thanks guys. I'm just grateful that my family and friends in the area are safe. We seem to have gotten lucky with the house receiving minimal damage and what has been damaged can be replaced but other people were not so lucky. It's going to be a long road ahead for the recovery effort but Texans have a way of coming together to help our brothers and sisters out.


----------



## bryson

Glad to hear everyone is safe, and love seeing these flies come together! I got a little work done the other night -- I added a little superglue to the epoxy eyes and dumbbell eyes to keep them from spinning on the hook shank, so I figured I'd just do all 11 to that point so that they could dry. Hoping to get a few more hours into them today!


----------



## WillW

I'm out of black crustacean eyes. So half the flies will have black eyes & half green. Wet here around Beaumont but we're much better off than the folks to our West


----------



## bryson

I found a little bit of time last night to tie some, but noticed something interesting about the eyes. @rakeel , you were asking about them being fluorescing or reactive or whatever, and I noticed that they definitely glowed under a UV light. The interesting thing is that the ones I bought from the fly shop (I think they were EP brand) were the exact same color in daylight, but didn't glow at all under the UV light. I should have snapped a picture comparing the two, but I did grab a shot of how the new ones look under the light.









Hope all you Texas guys are staying safe. I got a message that one participant needs to drop out, so hopefully we will find a replacement. I'll make a thread on it.


----------



## E-money

Having not participated in a swap like this before, and having only every mailed flies once, I am unsure as to how I should send my flies in when I do. So far it has been discussed that we should send them in an envelop with a second self-addressed and stamped one inside. Are these the padded envelops that you get at the post office? Or would the flat rate shipping boxes be better as was previously mentioned?


----------



## SC Bill

Rick hambric said:


> The keel shrimp works well. Was shown that one by a friend.


Could you please share the recipe for the "keel shrimp"?
Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> Having not participated in a swap like this before, and having only every mailed flies once, I am unsure as to how I should send my flies in when I do. So far it has been discussed that we should send them in an envelop with a second self-addressed and stamped one inside. Are these the padded envelops that you get at the post office? Or would the flat rate shipping boxes be better as was previously mentioned?


I just use the small flat rate box from the post office. add some cash in it for shipment back. tips are appreciated.


----------



## Rick hambric

SC Bill said:


> Could you please share the recipe for the "keel shrimp"?
> Thanks!
> Bill


gama ss15, base of Kevlar thread, ep silky rust at bend(can sub a pinch of orange marabou), orange crazy legs and pearl/black legs, 20-30# mason for beads, and mono eyes of your choice, then start a second bobbin with chartreuse at the eye. add ep sand 1/2in streamer brush wrap up the shank and pull fibers back so not to trap. then add sand uv ep with some rootbeer midge flash. give 4 wraps with chartreuse to capture ep fiber and half hitch then move that bobbin out of the way. spiral Kevlar up while making sure not to trap the brush underneath capture brush with 3 wraps and halfhitch. pick out brush, then add beads and capture at eye.(can add weedguard at this point as well) use Kevlar to lock down mason. whip Kevlar and cut. add plenty of thin cement/superglue to Kevlar head. finish with chartreuse and whip/cut. add thin loon to head and back let it soak in. add thick to back of fly and brush smooth. hit with uv light. and then trim wing/legs to your liking. deeper flats or high current areas ill keep it as shown. shallow slow tidal areas, less beads. flood tide marshes typically two 5/32 bead or 3 smaller beads.


----------



## Rick hambric

its a time consuming fly. but has paid off for me quite a bit if they're keying in on white shrimp. you can tie as big or small as you want. its also a very tough fly. you can use a 3/4 brush if you want to add more body on bigger flies. I typically tie this on a #1


----------



## SC Bill

Rick hambric said:


> gama ss15, base of Kevlar thread, ep silky rust at bend(can sub a pinch of orange marabou), orange crazy legs and pearl/black legs, 20-30# mason for beads, and mono eyes of your choice, then start a second bobbin with chartreuse at the eye. add ep sand 1/2in streamer brush wrap up the shank and pull fibers back so not to trap. then add sand uv ep with some rootbeer midge flash. give 4 wraps with chartreuse to capture ep fiber and half hitch then move that bobbin out of the way. spiral Kevlar up while making sure not to trap the brush underneath capture brush with 3 wraps and halfhitch. pick out brush, then add beads and capture at eye.(can add weedguard at this point as well) use Kevlar to lock down mason. whip Kevlar and cut. add plenty of thin cement/superglue to Kevlar head. finish with chartreuse and whip/cut. add thin loon to head and back let it soak in. add thick to back of fly and brush smooth. hit with uv light. and then trim wing/legs to your liking. deeper flats or high current areas ill keep it as shown. shallow slow tidal areas, less beads. flood tide marshes typically two 5/32 bead or 3 smaller beads.




THANKS!!!


----------



## GG34

Here's a keel crab example:

http://www.flyfishingnation.de/blog/2015/02/quick-and-easy-grand-slam-crab/

Same idea


----------



## Rick hambric

are we back at 12 people or down to 11? If 11, I'm set. If 12 I'll tie one more!


----------



## Rick hambric

WillW said:


> I'm out of black crustacean eyes. So half the flies will have black eyes & half green. Wet here around Beaumont but we're much better off than the folks to our West


To the host.... I'll be happy to take green!!


----------



## bonehead

Rick, I unfortunately had to drop out because I won't be able to make it on time and did not want to have everyone else waiting on me. It is 100% my fault but I am sure that someone will join in right away. I did PM the host, but I guess maybe he forgot to open it which happens to me all the time as well. Really sorry for having to drop out and I was really looking forward to filling my box with these flies. Good luck with the swap and keep on tying!


----------



## Rick hambric

bonehead said:


> Rick, I unfortunately had to drop out because I won't be able to make it on time and did not want to have everyone else waiting on me. It is 100% my fault but I am sure that someone will join in right away. I did PM the host, but I guess maybe he forgot to open it which happens to me all the time as well. Really sorry for having to drop out and I was really looking forward to filling my box with these flies. Good luck with the swap and keep on tying!


no biggie, don't sweat it, there will be others in the future. just want to know if I need to make one more.


----------



## bryson

Sorry @Rick hambric, I opened the spot and made a separate thread, and @Snookdaddy was kind enough to enter -- I just forgot to update the first post.

Still at 12 people!


----------



## Rick hambric

I'll get the fingers to cracking after work! Thanks​


----------



## WillW

I'm done w mine. Maybe the mail will run this wkend sometime


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Im finished with my mini crab heard. Harvey's still hanging around so I'll ship them when I can.


----------



## Rick hambric

Last one and done!!


----------



## E-money

Fixing to trim up the last 5 then I'll try to get them in the mail before I leave for vacation tomorrow.


----------



## E-money

D-U-N......done.


----------



## bryson

Those look awesome! I know @Lmhanagr is done too -- I swung by his house and drank a beer while he finished up (gotta supervise, right?). Look forward to seeing some of these in the mail!


----------



## WillW

Mail didn't run this wkend. I'll get mine in asap


----------



## Pierson

Flies are headed your way @bryson!


----------



## E-money

I think I only sent 11. Figured I didn't need to have my own sent back. I hope that doesn't complicate things.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Still coulsnt make it to the post office. Between Harvey and getting put on 12's at work (because of it) it's been tough to do much of anything. 

My wife should be home tomorrow so I'll probably send her out to send them. im just going to have to ask nicely. Lol


----------



## WillW

Mail ran today, so mine will go out tomorrow.


----------



## Rick hambric

Have to go to Atlanta tomorrow, but will ship mine out Thursday. Also made a gift for our gracious host.


----------



## rakeel

As I was packaging my flies last night, I noticed one was a little janky so I need to retie one but then I'll send mine out. May be the end of the week before I do though. The clean up from Harvey is in full swing and I've been gutting flooded homes after work pretty much every day.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up. Bryson is at Yellowstone on vacation, incredible timing with Irma making a visit later, but he wanted to make everyone aware that he has someone checking his mail and bringing it inside. So don't worry if you have sent him your flies but haven't heard from him.


----------



## crboggs

These guys needs eyes before they go in the mail. Might have a few Irma related complications here in the Tampa area but they'll go out as soon as I am able...

View media item 1998
This is what they look like after an overslot red has chewed on them...*lol*

View media item 1999


----------



## blackmagic1

My apologies to all involved. After a couple of days of prepping for this b!tch Irma, I took my family out of Tampa and have landed in Orange Beach. Unfortunately the flies did not make it out.


----------



## E-money

blackmagic1 said:


> My apologies to all involved. After a couple of days of prepping for this b!tch Irma, I took my family out of Tampa and have landed in Orange Beach. Unfortunately the flies did not make it out.


No worries at all. These are unusual circumstances and I think I can say everyone is just glad that y'all are safe and out of harm's way.


----------



## bryson

Back in town now, had a few boxes of really sweet flies waiting for me on the kitchen counter! Guys, these things look fantastic. I'll try to snap some pictures today.

Also really hope everyone is staying safe with this storm. I was pretty worried for Charleston when I went out of town last weekend. We dodged the bullet, but unfortunately it looks like SWFL is going to get hit hard. Y'all will be in my thoughts along with everyone in Texas still recovering -- please let me know if there's anything I can do to help anyone out.

As far as the swap goes -- due to Harvey and now Irma, do we want to just push the deadline back a week or so?


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Back in town now, had a few boxes of really sweet flies waiting for me on the kitchen counter! Guys, these things look fantastic. I'll try to snap some pictures today.
> 
> Also really hope everyone is staying safe with this storm. I was pretty worried for Charleston when I went out of town last weekend. We dodged the bullet, but unfortunately it looks like SWFL is going to get hit hard. Y'all will be in my thoughts along with everyone in Texas still recovering -- please let me know if there's anything I can do to help anyone out.
> 
> As far as the swap goes -- due to Harvey and now Irma, do we want to just push the deadline back a week or so?


Let's put up another vote on it if we can. The Florida guys who are impacted will have more important things to worry about once getting home and may not have time to tie. I'm good either way. I would love for everyone to be able to still participate but I remember how much work was needed after the flooding here last year. I'm also good with my fly being sent to those who can't participate regardless of whether or not they can get theirs tied.

And obviously all this goes for those affected by Harvey in Texas too.


----------



## bryson

E-money said:


> Let's put up another vote on it if we can. The Florida guys who are impacted will have more important things to worry about once getting home and may not have time to tie. I'm good either way. I would love for everyone to be able to still participate but I remember how much work was needed after the flooding here last year. I'm also good with my fly being sent to those who can't participate regardless of whether or not they can get theirs tied.
> 
> And obviously all this goes for those affected by Harvey in Texas too.


I agree. I'm fine with either way -- I would love to get everyone's flies in, but 100% understand if it's just not in the cards.

Anyone affected, please let me know what you think. If an extended deadline will still let y'all participate, then we will do that. If you need to back out completely, I'm sure everyone understands.


----------



## Rick hambric

Push it back 2 weeks. There's more important things than flies.


----------



## crboggs

Push it back a week for now. We'll know more about power outages and service restoration in the next 24-36 hours...at least here in Tampa.

Mine are tied...just need to do a good job on the eyes and pop them in the mail once it starts running again.


----------



## WillW

I'm good for pushing it back if needed.


----------



## rakeel

I too am good with pushing it back as needed. Even if we keep the same deadline the postal service may not even be delivering to certain folks in Florida by then anyways.


----------



## E-money

@bryson how about a picture of the flies that have made it to you if you get some time! I'd love to see a big ole pile of flies


----------



## Rick hambric

@bryson how about show us a little teaser of what you have from everyone so far???


----------



## bryson

I'll get one this afternoon! Everything I've received so far looks awesome. Sorry I haven't given a confirmation to anyone that I've actually received them. I'll snap a few pictures and post up a list of whose have arrived.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> I'll get one this afternoon! Everything I've received so far looks awesome. Sorry I haven't given a confirmation to anyone that I've actually received them. I'll snap a few pictures and post up a list of whose have arrived.


I still haven't knocked my last two out. I'll try and do that tonight and get them sent out tomorrow.


----------



## bryson

Snapped some quick photos last night -- sorry if I didn't do your flies justice; these things look really good in person!









Individual shots in the next post; I'm not sure how many pictures it will let me attach per post.


----------



## bryson

I also think it would be really cool if you guys wanted to give either a materials list, a short how-to, or a full blown SBS for your flies! Obviously not a requirement of the swap.

Anyway, here's what I've received so far:

@Pierson








@E-money








@MatthewAbbott -- plus he tied a few sweet EP baitfish; thanks man! What hook is that? I like the shape, and it's super sharp.
















@mtoddsolomon








@WillW -- these things are awesome, but I only got 10 of them?








@bryson


----------



## E-money

Looking good!


----------



## bryson

E-money said:


> Looking good!


Yeah man, these are some great ties! Sorry, I think the pictures of yours and Matt's are the most out of focus. I'm really excited to get these in everyone else's hands!


----------



## mtoddsolomon

They all look awesome! I'm excited to try some of these out, I wanted to throw some of these in the tourney this weekend. Looks like i'm going to have to copy some of these.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> I also think it would be really cool if you guys wanted to give either a materials list, a short how-to, or a full blown SBS for your flies! Obviously not a requirement of the swap.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I've received so far:
> 
> @Pierson
> View attachment 15792
> 
> 
> @E-money
> View attachment 15793
> 
> 
> @MatthewAbbott -- plus he tied a few sweet EP baitfish; thanks man! What hook is that? I like the shape, and it's super sharp.
> View attachment 15794
> 
> 
> View attachment 15795
> 
> 
> @mtoddsolomon
> View attachment 15796
> 
> 
> @WillW -- these things are awesome, but I only got 10 of them?
> View attachment 15797
> 
> 
> @bryson
> View attachment 15798


Man those look great. I'd love to see a materials list or SBS on all of these as well. Sorry for not getting mine in sooner guys. I'll for sure get my last two spun up tonight and will take some pics for an SBS. I'll send some extra goodies your way as well @bryson


----------



## bryson

Also just realized that we never made a post (and I never changed the first post) to push the deadline back a week. Try to get them to me by next Friday, Sept. 22. If anyone thinks they will need more time than that, please let me know. As was mentioned before -- lots of people have far more pressing things than flies to deal with right now.


----------



## Rick hambric

Guess I'll starts the list of materials... #1 mustad c70sd, peach strung marabou, 4pcs black Krystal flash, 4-6pcs root beer midge flash, pearl/black crazy legs, opal root beer estaz grande, 1/8" lead eyes. 30# mason weedguard. 210 flat waxed thread chartreuse. I also tie them from a #2 up to a 1/0. @bryson you should receive a package today.


----------



## Rick hambric

@mtoddsolomon i reallly like that fuzzy critter with the blue hair! What is that??


----------



## E-money

Mine were 1/0 gamakatsu sl12s hooks, 210 flat wax in tan, 1/30 lead eyes, white ep fiber, gold angel hair flash, coyote ep foxy brush 3", white deer belly hair, brown sharpie.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Rick hambric said:


> @mtoddsolomon i reallly like that fuzzy critter with the blue hair! What is that??


It's a foxy hair shrimp. I tied it on a Daiichi #2 2536 with some buck tail, artic fox, and EP Brush. 

I ran out of blue artic fox mid way through and had to switch to black. I think they turned out pretty good.


----------



## Rick hambric

I know the perfect place for that blue one.


----------



## lsunoe

Man I'm pissed I missed out on this. They all look awesome


----------



## WillW

You sheeting me?? I'll put another in the mail tomorrow. I guess ******** really can't count. 
Material list: 
Tiemco size 4, I forget which model (package went in trash) 
Black Ep crustacean eyes or yellow mono crab eyes w black pupil 
Ep brush
Tan Arctic fox tail. 
Barred Fl chart sili legs
Couple pieces of crystal flash


----------



## crboggs

Will be shipping a school of foxtrot mullet soon. They're not all clean production ties, just tied them up as I would to go in my box. If you like throwing a 6wt at skinny water reds, they'll get the job done.  They'll go in the mail once I tie up a little something special for the guy coordinating all this.

Craft fur and EP craft fur brush on a #4 Diachi 2546...plus eyes...

View media item 2004


----------



## WillW

I need more updates on these flies. Jonesing to throw some


----------



## Rick hambric

@bryson did you get my package?


----------



## Rick hambric

@mtoddsolomon you enspired me to try it! Little different though. Gold dubb, then uv copper chenille and blue fox.


----------



## bryson

@Rick hambric yep, got your package! I tried to log on to tell you, but I think microskiff was down for a while. I think yours and @Lmhanagr are the only new ones since the last update -- I expect to see a few more this week.

I'll see what comes in the mail today, and do a roll call for any that haven't been received at that point -- see if anyone affected by the hurricane(s) might need more time.


----------



## rakeel

I was going to send mine out last Thursday but I guess microskiff was doing server maintenance and I couldn't get into my PMs to get bryson's address. Going to the post office at lunch today to put them in the mail.

Here's an SBS for my fly. It's pretty simple and I'm sure y'all could've figured it out on your own, but since I had two more to tie I took some pics along the way. 

*Material List:*
Hook - No. 2 - 4 Mustad 34007 or any other O-shack-hennessy hook.
Weight - beadchain, brass or lead dumbbell eyes (4mm brass dumbbell eyes shown)
Tail - Red american fox (shown), arctic fox or craft fur
Flash - Crystal flash or flashabou
Under body - Senyo's Fusion dub or ice dub
Wing - EP brush (variety) I think 2-inch crustacean brush is shown.
Thread - Whatever you have handy

Start with laying a thread base on the hook. Bring the thread back to the point of the hook, x-wrap your dumbbell eyes in and cement. You can use beadchain, lead or brass depending on what scenario you're tying it for. If a really soft presentation is needed, it can be tied weightless or you can use lead wire.









Next cut a clump of red american fox equal to about 1.5x the diameter of the hook shank. Measure the clump with the hair pulled tight and measure the diameter from the middle of the clump, not the base where all of the under fur is. 









Clean out the under fur with a dog brush or similar tool. The underfur makes for pretty good dubbing so you can save it if you'd like.









Once all the underfur is removed, pull ~1/2 of the longer stiffer guard hairs out and trim the base of the fur so the length of the fur is slightly longer than the overall length of the hook. Tie the clump in so the butts of the material are just behind the dumbbell eyes. I like to start with looser wraps at the start of the butts and progressively get tighter as I move back. This limits the amount of stray hairs and will keep your material where you want it. Wrap the fur in slightly past the bend of the hook. This will help turn the hook over and make it ride hook point up as intended. Tie in some crystal flash on the bottom side of the hook and splay 2 strands on either side of the fur but still slightly to the bottom side of the hook.










Tie in your EP brush on the underside of the hook from back to front and secure it just behind the dumbbell eyes. If you have one of those fancy rich folk in-line rotary vises you can flip the hook over here. Once you have the EP secured, make a dubbing loop and walk your thread up to the eye.









Get a healthy clump of dubbing. Even up the ends by pulling the longer strands on either side of the clump and putting them back in the middle. Fusion dub is fairly long so once the ends are about even cut the clump in half and work the two clumps together, once again trying to even up the ends as much as possible. A little hard to describe so if that doesn't make sense let me know. Next place your dubbing as evenly as you can into the loop and spin it to your heart's content. You'll want approx a 4-inch long dubbing rope.
Note: You can also dub it directly onto the thread or split the thread and dub it that way if you want, but making a dubbing loop is the most durable and I've found flashy dubbing materials just don't dub directly to the thread all that well. If you're going to use a dubbing loop for your EP in lieu of using an EP brush, I would recommend splitting your thread and putting dubbing in that way so that you're not having to create two dubbing loops, plus it's more durable than dubbing directly to the thread.









Wrap the dubbing rope up the body forward to the eye of the hook and tie it in. X-wrap the dubbing rope around the dumbbell eyes as your move forward as this will help the fly lander a little more softly.
Pro-tip: Put some cement down on the hook before wrapping your dubbing rope. This will make it even more durable.










Use a super high tech tool like this plastic spoon with some velcro stuck onto it to lightly pick out some of the dubbing









Now palmer your EP brush forward making a full wrap behind the eyes before advancing forward to the eye of the hook. You don't want to make your wraps too dense bc you want the fly to have some translucence like a shrimp. It should only take 4-5 wraps total.










Use your bodkin and fancy velcro spoon to pick out your EP fiber, freeing up any trapped strands and standing the hair up radially. Once it's all picked out divide the EP and pull half of the fibers up and half of the fibers down.










Trim the top half of the EP fiber, angling your scissors slightly up as you move back. Not shown the best below, but you can play around with how much you trim. Also trim you crystal flash to roughly the length of the tail. I also cut one strand from each side shorter to roughly half the length of the tail. Lastly use your velcro spoon to tease out some of the underbody dubbing and any trapped EP fiber and trim any stray hairs.










And there you have it. It's really a pretty simple fly and has proven to be fairly durable for me. Using craft fur for the tail will get you longer life over the natural furs but the natural furs still last a long time (10 or more fish easily) and you'll lose some of the movement if you switch to a synthetic. You can add a weedguard if you want but it's fairly weedless unless you're fishing in heavy grass or there's a lot of floating grass. I've tied several variations of this with rubber legs on either side of the tail and mono eyes but the simple version shown above seems to do just as well at least for redfish. Here's a few examples of the variations and a bit of the evolution.

Early days of testing with craft fur and I tied the EP all the way from the tail. It worked but it used a lot of EP and didn't show enough of the under body plus the EP would sometimes foul.









Evolved to tying the EP in front of the hook. This worked fine but it landed harder and I didn't like the look.









The next iteration I tied as described above. A compromise that showed a little more flash and starting the EP behind the eye with a full wrap helped soften the landing back up. About this time I also started tying it with the natural materials to make a smaller fly.










Here a really buggy version with rubber legs. This is one of my favorite colorways for the pattern. I would've tied up this colorway for the swap but I ran out of blue dubbing and I figured natural tans could be used more universally.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

WillW said:


> You sheeting me?? I'll put another in the mail tomorrow. I guess ******** really can't count.
> Material list:
> Tiemco size 4, I forget which model (package went in trash)
> Black Ep crustacean eyes or yellow mono crab eyes w black pupil
> Ep brush
> Tan Arctic fox tail.
> Barred Fl chart sili legs
> Couple pieces of crystal flash


Wanna tie one for a familiar face?


----------



## bryson

@rakeel great SBS! Thanks for taking the time to write all that up -- I really like that fly; I'll definitely have to tie a few copies!


----------



## crboggs

Mine are en route, just PM'd you the tracking number.


----------



## Rick hambric

@rakeel i will be tying a few of these up. Thanks for the detail build!!


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> @rakeel great SBS! Thanks for taking the time to write all that up -- I really like that fly; I'll definitely have to tie a few copies!





Rick hambric said:


> @rakeel i will be tying a few of these up. Thanks for the detail build!!


No problem guys and thanks. Have fun with it and add your own spin to it, that's what it's all about. 

I forgot to mention in the SBS but if you want a little more durability to the fly, when you wrap the EP brush, wrap it the opposite direction you wrapped the dubbing rope. This will make your dubbing last longer but it'll make it harder to pick it out.


----------



## WillW

@GullsGoneWild I sure can


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Man. My fly is super simple compared to all of yalls. It just pink ep, bead chain eyes and a little brown saddle hackle.


@bryson those baitfish are tied on a owner mosquito 1/0.


----------



## Rick hambric

MatthewAbbott said:


> Man. My fly is super simple compared to all of yalls. It just pink ep, bead chain eyes and a little brown saddle hackle.
> 
> 
> @bryson those baitfish are tied on a owner mosquito 1/0.


It's not about how complicated the fly is, it's about what works. Some flys catch fisherman others catch fish. I'd rather have a box full of simple flies that catch fish than a box of super complicated flies that don't!!!!


----------



## Rick hambric

@rakeel here's a spin on a mustad c47sd. Barred chickabou tail, craft fur dubbing. Sf 2in brush.


----------



## blackmagic1

Sorry, been busy cutting trees down and other fun clean up. I've managed to finish about half of the flies and should have the other half done by friday. I apologize if I've delayed the swap.


----------



## Rick hambric

It's all good


----------



## crboggs

Rick hambric said:


> It's not about how complicated the fly is, it's about what works. Some flys catch fisherman others catch fish. I'd rather have a box full of simple flies that catch fish than a box of super complicated flies that don't!!!!


Glad to hear it...mine aren't as pretty as some of these I'm seeing in the pics. *lol*


----------



## bryson

@blackmagic1 - no sweat, I think everyone understands. I've got the list below of those that I haven't received yet.

@Snookdaddy - got a late start since he was a fill-in, not sure if he was affected by the hurricane(s). How are things going?
@blackmagic1 - delay from Irma

@crboggs - shipped, expected delivery today.
@rakeel - shipped, expected delivery today.

I'll try to put together an SBS of my fly tonight to keep things going in the meantime.


----------



## not2shabby

I'm just following this thread to see all the redfish y'all catch this fall.


----------



## bryson

@not2shabby I'm getting antsy too! Hey, if anyone happens to have any pictures of redfish caught on the fly you're submitting for the swap, post them up! Here's one that I caught on mine.


----------



## Pierson

bryson said:


> @not2shabby I'm getting antsy too! Hey, if anyone happens to have any pictures of redfish caught on the fly you're submitting for the swap, post them up! Here's one that I caught on mine.


Nice red!!!
Here's one on my fly caught in the everglades.


----------



## rakeel

This was the last fish caught on my fly


----------



## crboggs

I posted one earlier in the thread, but since you asked nicely...

View media item 1902


----------



## WillW

Anxious


----------



## Lmhanagr

Sorry to just add to this guys, but here's a quick shot of my copper critter- we just call it new penny. Works well when in stained waters here in Charleston, and a suuuuuper simple tie). And everyone's flies are looking awesome, can't wait to throw em. Could've used last weekend In our tournament actually!


----------



## bryson

I'll throw a quick-and-dirty SBS for my fly up here. I didn't capture every step (I'm pretty sure you guys know how to start the thread), but it's pretty straightforward.

I start with some medium cactus chenille (helps splay the eyes), then I add some crustacean eyes. I made these, but you can buy them off the shelf. I like to use the micro lead DB eyes for the weight -- the "presentation" style is nice since it self-centers on the hook pretty well. You can go bigger, but I like this fly to sink a little slower, personally. I've found that beadchain eyes don't quite turn the fly over with this hook. Since I was doing a bunch at once, I put some Zap gel down from the chenille all the way to the DB eyes, then added more thread wraps to capture it. I'm hoping to prevent the eyes from turning on the hook shank or getting pulled out.









Once that's dry, add your purple polar fiber tail:









Then I do two strands of purple krystal flash, and then add the legs -- I like barred orange on the top, and chartreuse/green for the sides. The legs on the sides are "micro" legs.









Then, a few wraps (2-4) of palmer chenille in orange:









Then I add only one or two wraps with the orange EP brush -- I think it was the EP streamer brush with micro legs, but I can't remember (I can edit this later once I go home and check). 1" Tarantula brush would be the same, if not better.









Once that's on, I like to thin it out and trim it a little shorter. A different brush might make this step easier. I just take a double-edged razor blade, hold the brush out away from the fly with my fingers, and kind of brush the fibers with the edge of the razor, if that makes sense. I'm not always cutting all the way through, I'm just kind of feathering the brush.

Then, I wrap 1" Purple/Pink Tarantula brush the rest of the way. I wrap it kind of sparse. If you wrap the wire down right next to the previous wrap, I feel like the fly gets too bushy. I do get tight against the DB eyes, though, so sometimes a few wraps end up pretty close to each other. I feel like it adds some durability up there, and since it's the last 1-2 wraps it doesn't add a ton of bulk. Also, don't forget to pull the fibers back so that they don't get trapped in the next wrap.









Then, I use an alligator clip to hold all the fibers back, and I epoxy the thread wraps near the eye of the hook. Once that's done, trim the pink/purple -- that brush can get a little rowdy if you aren't careful.

If you want to add a weedguard, it's pretty easy to leave enough room -- just account for it at the very beginning when you tie in the DB eyes.

Hope this helps, sorry for the cell phone pics.


----------



## blackmagic1

great job everybody. I've got my 11 rolled up and shipping tomorrow.


----------



## blackmagic1

I must have missed it or forgotten, How are we supposed to package our flies to send?


----------



## WillW

Folded mine up in a paper towel, then inside an envelope with another self addressed & stamped envelope inside


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I just put mine in a ziplock bag that had some deer hair in.


----------



## Rick hambric

Put mine in prepaid priority mail box, put the box in a big p mail envelope. All Bryson has to do is put it in mailbox.


----------



## bryson

blackmagic1 said:


> I must have missed it or forgotten, How are we supposed to package our flies to send?


It's actually been pretty interesting seeing how everyone has chosen to do it. Many people did the cardboard box and then slipped some cash inside, some chose envelopes (bubble packs or regular paper). I think the best solution I've seen was a few people shipped pre-labeled boxes inside a bubble pack envelope. I don't even have to go to the post office for those -- just drop it right back in the outgoing mail.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Next time y'all do another one I want in.


----------



## WillW

DeepSouthFly said:


> Next time y'all do another one I want in.


I think one of he guys is MIA, twist up 11 tonight & send them


----------



## bryson

WillW said:


> I think one of he guys is MIA, twist up 11 tonight & send them


@DeepSouthFly if you think you can burn through 11 fairly quickly, let me know. Haven't heard from @Snookdaddy in a while -- not sure if he's impacted by the storms or what.

If you want to wait until the next one, that's cool too -- we will all have to decide how to handle the extra fly if we are one man short. We could each get one of our own back, or everyone would just get doubles of another swapper's fly (random selection).


----------



## bryson

Alright everyone, looks like @DeepSouthFly is gonna come through at the buzzer!

@Snookdaddy -- don't sweat this one, we'll get you roped in on the next one. Hope everything is going alright with you; I know we all get nervous when someone goes radio silent after natural disasters.

I should get flies from @blackmagic1 soon as well, so hopefully everything should get shipped out by the end of this week or first thing next week. I'll snap a few more pictures for posterity once I have them all in hand.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Crack fly variation or a minnow pattern variation I kinda made up on my own. Which one? I can post pics of both tonight. Both will prolly be tied weightless with weed guards since fall is coming and reds will be pushing super shallow.


----------



## crboggs

I put a smaller bubble pack envelope (pre-stamped) into a larger bubble pack envelope. Bryson should be able to throw mine in his mailbox and be done with it.


----------



## blackmagic1

bryson said:


> @DeepSouthFly if you think you can burn through 11 fairly quickly, let me know. Haven't heard from @Snookdaddy in a while -- not sure if he's impacted by the storms or what.
> 
> If you want to wait until the next one, that's cool too -- we will all have to decide how to handle the extra fly if we are one man short. We could each get one of our own back, or everyone would just get doubles of another swapper's fly (random selection).


I say find a kid at a fly shop or on the water and give them to him/her. I would have been stoked to get a bunch of flies in high school.


----------



## bryson

blackmagic1 said:


> I say find a kid at a fly shop or on the water and give them to him/her. I would have been stoked to get a bunch of flies in high school.


That's a cool idea for sure. I think we will be covered for this swap, but I'd be on board 100% with incorporating something like that into the next one from the beginning.


----------



## lsunoe

Can we get the next one started now? lol


----------



## Rick hambric

im down for some poon flies!! can we do a juvy poon and a big girl poon combo??? that might need to wait until next spring though....


----------



## bryson

Rick hambric said:


> im down for some poon flies!! can we do a juvy poon and a big girl poon combo??? that might need to wait until next spring though....


A little combo tie could be fun -- lots of flies to tie, but I think it would be a blast. We can either reduce the number of participants, or just give more time.


----------



## Rick hambric

im good for a poon fly host! and yes, with combo fly cut it down to 8-10 as long as ted joins...


----------



## WillW

Rick hambric said:


> im down for some poon flies!! can we do a juvy poon and a big girl poon combo??? that might need to wait until next spring though....


I have a box full for your area but can't show them to you


----------



## Rick hambric

WillW said:


> I have a box full for your area but can't show them to you


which area? im 3.5hrs from the ga coast for BIG girls chasing pilchards and 2.5-3.5hrs to gulf depending on where they have moved to.


----------



## dbrady784

if theres another exchange going on I'm in....


----------



## E-money

I am in for any and all exchanges lol


----------



## DeepSouthFly

My 11 are in the mail headed your way @bryson .


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> It's actually been pretty interesting seeing how everyone has chosen to do it. Many people did the cardboard box and then slipped some cash inside, some chose envelopes (bubble packs or regular paper). I think the best solution I've seen was a few people shipped pre-labeled boxes inside a bubble pack envelope. I don't even have to go to the post office for those -- just drop it right back in the outgoing mail.


My bad, I was one who just shipped in a cardboard envelope with cash. Probably made it harder on you that way. Next swap I'll do the pre-paid box inside an envelope. 

Well it's a good thing I got my flies out when I did, bc this little future feather chunker was born last Thursday and between him and his sister, they've been keeping us quite busy. 










Hopefully soon after the swap flies arrive my wife and I will have gotten into a good enough groove where I can sneak out and give them a good test. 

@DeepSouthFly thanks for stepping up and knocking those flies out so quick man.


----------



## E-money

rakeel said:


> My bad, I was one who just shipped in a cardboard envelope with cash. Probably made it harder on you that way. Next swap I'll do the pre-paid box inside an envelope.
> 
> Well it's a good thing I got my flies out when I did, bc this little future feather chunker was born last Thursday and between him and his sister, they've been keeping us quite busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon after the swap flies arrive my wife and I will have gotten into a good enough groove where I can sneak out and give them a good test.
> 
> @DeepSouthFly thanks for stepping up and knocking those flies out so quick man.


Congrats!!!

I actually did the same thing with the box and cash. It was my first time participating in a swap. I too will do the box in the envelope next time. Sorry @bryson


----------



## Pierson

Sucks we all don't live near each other.....then we could do the swap in person. I bet it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rick hambric

congradulations @rakeel !!!!!!!! treasure every second, they grow so fast!!!


----------



## blackmagic1

@bryson 
did they make it to you? Sorry they're kind of flat, rode in an envelope in my car so I left it that way. 
For those that get them, pick em out and trim as you like. They're nothing fancy but a variation of probably a hundred different flies just like em. I normally start with the legs,flash, etc and trim/pull out whatever I think might be turning them off of it (probably wrong but makes me feel good). I also often tie with a small cone head instead of the bead chain, however, the shop didn't have any in stock.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

The fly I tied for you guys is a crack variation. Both flies work good in clear and stained or cloudy water up here. Even big old stupid drum can see it in muddy oyster bar water up here in Apalach. I had to tie 6 in kinda a natural color and 5 in a purple chartreuse color. I was running low on materials and no fly shops up here in south AL and I wanted to get them out asap. I tied them on a no 2 Mustad 34007 which I think it would work on any hook. I usually tie them on a Gamakatsu SC15 no 1 but I was out and this was very last minute. When you see it you all should know what materials were used to tie it. I tied them weightless being fall is coming or is here and the reds will be pushing very shallow here. Also have a weed guard but you can always cut it off if you need to. Next time I'm thinking about not trimming mine at all so when everybody gets the fly you can trim to your liking.


----------



## bryson

@rakeel congrats man!

Those who sent cash and envelopes or whatever, it's really not a big deal. I live pretty close to a post office, so it shouldn't take too much time to get it all taken care of.

As of right now, all of the flies are in except @DeepSouthFly, and his are already shipped and scheduled to arrive today! These all look pretty dang awesome -- I'll try to get some pictures of everything tonight, and I'll have them shipped out tomorrow/Wednesday (might not be able to make it to the post office tomorrow).

Huge thanks to everyone for getting these in -- I know the timing was pretty terrible for lots of y'all, and I appreciate that you stuck with it and get them in. @DeepSouthFly, thanks for coming through at the last minute and cranking those out!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

bryson said:


> @rakeel congrats man!
> 
> Those who sent cash and envelopes or whatever, it's really not a big deal. I live pretty close to a post office, so it shouldn't take too much time to get it all taken care of.
> 
> As of right now, all of the flies are in except @DeepSouthFly, and his are already shipped and scheduled to arrive today! These all look pretty dang awesome -- I'll try to get some pictures of everything tonight, and I'll have them shipped out tomorrow/Wednesday (might not be able to make it to the post office tomorrow).
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone for getting these in -- I know the timing was pretty terrible for lots of y'all, and I appreciate that you stuck with it and get them in. @DeepSouthFly, thanks for coming through at the last minute and cranking those out!


Oh yeah no prob fellas. Tying those flies took a lot longer than I thought it would. Been tying for about 2 months now so any criticism or advice will be appreciated. Excited to get mine in and test them out. Sorry I completely forgot to put a return label in my package. If I need to paypal you the mula I can for shipping the other flies back to me.


----------



## crboggs

Hell yeah...I just looked at the lows this coming weekend and I know exactly where I'll be throwing some of these flies.


----------



## blackmagic1

crboggs said:


> Hell yeah...I just looked at the lows this coming weekend and I know exactly where I'll be throwing some of these flies.


I'm gonna be in a tree slinging pointy sticks at my next batch of deer hair to spin.


----------



## E-money

blackmagic1 said:


> I'm gonna be in a tree slinging pointy sticks at my next batch of deer hair to spin.


Ooooooo me too!


----------



## Backwater

Come'on boys, let's see the final fly swap line up!


----------



## Rick hambric

Backwater said:


> Come'on boys, let's see the final fly swap line up!


AND THE CHOIR SAID "AMEN!!!"


----------



## bryson

I quoted the previous messages to have all the photos (or at least links to them) in one post -- hopefully the forum doesn't hate it.

I got home a little later last night, so I didn't have very good light for the pictures. These are definitely harder to see than the previous round -- I need to get a little setup for taking photos of flies!

Anyway, I apologize in advance since these pictures definitely don't do the flies justice. You'll have to get them in your hands in order to fully appreciate them!

@DeepSouthFly








@Lmhanagr








@crboggs -- also tied up a sweet little shrimp on a jig hook; thanks! I might even try putting that thing in front of a bonefish if I get the shot 















@rakeel -- his pictures show the flies way better in this post: https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-swap-redfish-flies.47329/page-8#post-380860
He also spun me up a couple variations of this fly; thanks man!






















@Rick hambric sent these peach marabou flies, plus this cool bonus shrimp that I know will get crushed around here (thanks!)















@blackmagic1 (the fly dubbed "IRMAGERD")










bryson said:


> Snapped some quick photos last night -- sorry if I didn't do your flies justice; these things look really good in person!
> 
> View attachment 15791
> 
> 
> Individual shots in the next post; I'm not sure how many pictures it will let me attach per post.





bryson said:


> I also think it would be really cool if you guys wanted to give either a materials list, a short how-to, or a full blown SBS for your flies! Obviously not a requirement of the swap.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I've received so far:
> 
> @Pierson
> View attachment 15792
> 
> 
> @E-money
> View attachment 15793
> 
> 
> @MatthewAbbott -- plus he tied a few sweet EP baitfish; thanks man! What hook is that? I like the shape, and it's super sharp.
> View attachment 15794
> 
> 
> View attachment 15795
> 
> 
> @mtoddsolomon
> View attachment 15796
> 
> 
> @WillW -- these things are awesome, but I only got 10 of them?
> View attachment 15797
> 
> 
> @bryson
> View attachment 15798


----------



## bryson

Once again -- FANTASTIC job, guys! I know I keep saying that the pictures don't do the flies justice, but they really don't. I'm excited for y'all to get these in your hands to check them out for yourselves. I'm also really excited to see some pictures of fish with these flies hanging out of their mouths 

The packages should all go out tomorrow -- I'll let you guys know if anything changes. If I get a wild hair, I might set up a little photo booth and try to take some better pictures this weekend as well (no promises ).


----------



## lsunoe

Damn they look great. Can't wait for the next one. I don't (really) have any tarpon around me here in LA but I plan on joining the swap no matter the species.


----------



## bryson

Well, this is probably the coolest my desk has ever looked (and I occasionally get to make some pretty cool stuff)... I decided to separate flies for everyone over my lunch break, so I had to snap a photo!










I've got the following packaged up, and I'm hoping to get to the post office tomorrow to take care of the rest. The names listed below will get dropped today, and will ship out today or tomorrow depending on the pickup time.
@WillW 
@crboggs 
@Rick hambric 
@blackmagic1 
@Pierson 

I'll post up again once I get the others out; I'm hoping to drop them off tomorrow.

@mtoddsolomon and @Lmhanagr, we will have to get together soon for me to give you these flies. Maybe we can even go throw a few this weekend.


----------



## WillW

@bryson appreciate the pics & getting everything sent. Everyone else, nice flies. I'm looking forward to the next swap.


----------



## crboggs

Those flies look sick. Hopefully this tropical storm garbage in the Gulf won't blow us all out this weekend.


----------



## rakeel

Pumped to get these flies, great job by everyone who participated. Can't wait to see pics start rolling in of fish with these flies in their mouths!

@bryson thanks again for putting this all together.


----------



## bryson

rakeel said:


> ...great job by everyone who participated. Can't wait to see pics start rolling in of fish with these flies in their mouths!


Agreed! The remainder went out today. Lucas, yours are at your house and Todd, I'll get with you soon to give you yours.

This has been a fantastic experience, and I look forward to doing another one soon! I definitely learned a few things with respect to organizing one of these, and I'll gladly offer to host another if it's needed.

Now, let's see some fish that fell for these flies!


----------



## WillW

bryson said:


> Well, this is probably the coolest my desk has ever looked (and I occasionally get to make some pretty cool stuff)... I decided to separate flies for everyone over my lunch break, so I had to snap a photo!
> 
> View attachment 16776
> 
> 
> I've got the following packaged up, and I'm hoping to get to the post office tomorrow to take care of the rest. The names listed below will get dropped today, and will ship out today or tomorrow depending on the pickup time.
> @WillW
> @crboggs
> @Rick hambric
> @blackmagic1
> @Pierson
> 
> What day did were they mailed? Ready to check these pile o flies


----------



## WillW

@bryson what day did they get mailed. Can't wait to get my pile o flies


----------



## Pierson

Got my flies today! You guys rock, I have no idea which one to throw first! @bryson That Vegas Shrimp is something else...maybe my favorite just off of looks. @MatthewAbbott I cant imagine anything turning down that micro crab. I'm gona throw the hell out of that thing this winter. @crboggs I have already made like 3 copies of the foxtrot mullet. Can't wait to try it out.
All around amazing job guys! Can't wait for some fish pics.....


----------



## E-money

Got mine too! Great job guys, these look even better in person!


----------



## lsunoe

Nice work fellas. Those all look killer


----------



## rakeel

Got mine this weekend as well. I'll echo what others have said in that the pictures on here didn't do the flies justice. Great work guys! I'm going fishing Friday come hell or high water. Hopefully I'll find some fish to feed.


----------



## bryson

Glad to see some of these are showing up already! I dropped the prepaid ones in my mailbox Wednesday, but it was after mail pickup (they should have gone out Thursday). I managed to leave work a little early and went to the post office Thursday, so the remainder went out then. I'm not sure if they would have actually been mailed on Thursday or Friday. I expect everyone to get their flies either today or tomorrow if you haven't gotten them already.

I really enjoyed getting to host this -- thank you guys for trusting me, even with it being my first one. Definitely looking forward to seeing some fish pictures!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Man I'm super excited to get these in. My wife was even asking about them this weekend. She doesn't fly fish yet but I am thinking trying to get her into it.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> I really enjoyed getting to host this -- thank you guys for trusting me, even with it being my first one. Definitely looking forward to seeing some fish pictures!


Thank you again for hosting it man. I've hosted before and it's not always easy organizing things when you got life happening around you. You did a great job organizing everything in a timely manner and we all appreciate it. 

I noticed the postage on the shipping box was $7.50 and I only sent a $5 with my flies. If you want, PM your venmo or paypal and I'll send you the difference.


----------



## bryson

@rakeel, thanks man! And don't sweat the extra couple bucks -- those bonus flies you sent more than make up for it!


----------



## crboggs

I've been burning a path back and forth to the mailbox all day...just realized its freakin' Columbus Day...


----------



## Rick hambric

crboggs said:


> I've been burning a path back and forth to the mailbox all day...just realized its freakin' Columbus Day...


Same here. My secretary got smart and printed me a note then taped it to her door! Ahh the agony of bs holidays


----------



## Rick hambric

Delivery!!!! Damn these things look great! Can’t wait to get them wet!!!


----------



## Rick hambric

MatthewAbbott said:


> Im finished with my mini crab heard. Harvey's still hanging around so I'll ship them when I can.
> View attachment 15328


What hook is that?? I’m gonna I list you to tie crabs for me from now on. My fingers are too fat to tie that small and especially that clean!! Good job man!!


----------



## crboggs

Got em! Woooot!

I've been tying small stuff for the 6wt for awhile now. I'm excited to tie a couple of the bigger flies on the 8wt. Can't wait!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Got mine in today. The wifey came in The door waving the box around. Lol. I have a sneaky feeling her first fish on fly ( probably a bass in my dads pond) is going to come off one of these. Y'all are awesome. Thanks for letting me be apart of it.

@bryson thanks for hosting

@Rick hambric Man that's just a mustad #6. Nothing special.


----------



## bryson

MatthewAbbott said:


> Got mine in today. The wifey came in The door waving the box around. Lol. I have a sneaky feeling her first fish on fly ( probably a bass in my dads pond) is going to come off one of these. Y'all are awesome. Thanks for letting me be apart of it.
> 
> @bryson thanks for hosting
> 
> @Rick hambric Man that's just a mustad #6. Nothing special.


I'd be willing to be most people's first fish on the fly (regardless of where they live) was a bass in a nearby pond! She'll be hooked -- shame someone didn't tie a gurgler, those are the best bass eats!

I hope some of y'all get to fish these flies soon! I am fishing a tournament with my wife this weekend (MBG Owners Group "fun-ament" ), so the fly rod probably won't get much use. If I can sneak back out Sunday I might be able to put these flies in front of some fish. Anyone else planning on getting out there soon?


----------



## WillW

My flies showed up yesterday & they turned out great. I am going to get out Sunday if I can get caught up with work.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> Anyone else planning on getting out there soon?


I'm fishing tomorrow. Gonna hit the marsh and see how it's been affected by Harvey. The spot I'm going to is usually pretty good in October after an early front so hopefully I'll find some fish to feed these flies to but the tides here are currently running like 1-2 ft above normal so I may be fishing in the near by cow pastures. I'm hoping the tannin has also washed out of most of the areas so I can find some decently clean water to fish.


----------



## Lmhanagr

Flies look awesome guys, thank you all! I found some fish here in Charleston earlier this week at low tide, but fished with a buddy who is still more confident with his spinning rod, so didn't get any chances to throw any of these flies yet...but soon! 

And to anyone who regularly throws a 6wt, I apologize in advance. I throw an 8, and the dumbbell eyes on my copper critter are aimed at being on a rod that size- but who knows, hopefully it'll still work out for you.


----------



## crboggs

I have a permit line on my 8wt, so the heavier flies will definitely see some use if we have winds that limit my 6wt options. No worries there!


----------



## rakeel

Went Friday and I guess it was only appropriate for it to be incredibly foggy on Friday the 13th. Didn't burn off until about 10 or so










It was high tide and we've got about an extra foot of water than normal on top of that. It had the fish spread out all over the place and they were feeding deep in the spartina grass. Picked one up early with a craft fur version of the fly I submitted.










After this fish I remembered the fly swap flies and tied on the @bryson shrimp pattern. Soon after, I found a red working a section of flooded spartina in a small back lake. He was deep in the grass and would just pop out on the edge every now and then for quick shots, think whack-a-mole. I didn't want to try and station keep my boat near the shoreline and wait so I ended up anchoring a ways out and wading up to the shoreline. I followed the sounds of his crashes and slurps down the shoreline a bit until he finally gave me a decent shot in a little opening. I didn't even have to strip the fly, he popped it as soon as it hit the water. By the time I landed him I was pretty far from my boat so no pic on that one unfortunately . 

Tide dropped out a bit and right before I was about to leave I found a pod of around 10 fish working a shoreline and moving fast away from me. I poled out in front of them and took a shot with the same purple shrimp pattern. The fly landed out in front of the pod and one of the fish surged forward and made an awesome eat. What followed was the greatest dub flub of my entire fishing career and can only be described as the fish putting some kind of Friday the 13th evil on me. I guess watching that eat just mesmerized me in such a way that I just froze for about a second and just watched the fish swim towards me. This was juuuuust enough time for the wind to blow me towards the fish and by the time I came to my senses and realized I needed to strip set, I was pulling slack and by the time I caught back up to the fish, he had realized it was not the shrimp he was looking for and I pulled the fly out of his mouth. Not my proudest moment.


----------



## bryson

@rakeel That's awesome!! Really glad to hear that you got 2 eats with it! I love how gold that fish is in the picture you posted, too. I don't mind the fog much, since it's only out when the wind isn't blowing! That is pretty thick though, I'm guessing it was a little touchy getting out to the bank you wanted to fish.

Don't feel too bad about the missed eat on Friday -- I went out with @Lmhanagr for a quick couple hours on Sunday and managed to smack not one but *two* different fish right on the head with my fly. Also, if that's your greatest dub flub of your entire career, you're doing a hell of a lot better than most!


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> @rakeel That's awesome!! Really glad to hear that you got 2 eats with it! I love how gold that fish is in the picture you posted, too. I don't mind the fog much, since it's only out when the wind isn't blowing! That is pretty thick though, I'm guessing it was a little touchy getting out to the bank you wanted to fish.
> 
> Don't feel too bad about the missed eat on Friday -- I went out with @Lmhanagr for a quick couple hours on Sunday and managed to smack not one but *two* different fish right on the head with my fly. Also, if that's your greatest dub flub of your entire career, you're doing a hell of a lot better than most!


Well that's the biggest dub flub I'll admit too haha. I'd also be lying if I said I've never smacked a few reds on the head with a fly. 

The run to the marsh was definitely sketchy especially since I had to run down the ICW a bit to get there but once I was in the marsh I didn't worry much since most boats can't get back in there. The fog actually got worse after sun up and you're right about the wind, it was really calm most of the morning. The fog just made it hard to see anything past about 20 ft or so and I was reluctantly wishing for a little wind to blow it off. I was really having to rely on hearing crashes and pops to locate fish. 

I'm not sure why, but it seems like the reds in the marsh always have that deep gold/ copper color. I guess it's what they're eating but I could go to a sand flat outside the marsh not too far from where I was and the reds would be more silvery. Our marshes are loaded with shrimp and primed and ready for some epic fall action. Just need to lose the extra water from the bull tides. A front rolled in last night that will probably help to get it right so I gotta try and get another pass from the wife to go again soon!


----------



## lsunoe

Man Rachel you have to be in NOLA huh? I fished Friday and the water was crazy high. I'm hoping the front will suck some water out but we will see.


----------



## rakeel

lsunoe said:


> Man Rachel you have to be in NOLA huh? I fished Friday and the water was crazy high. I'm hoping the front will suck some water out but we will see.


I'm on the upper coast of TX. Yeah we need this front to blow a bunch of water out. Get the shrimp out of the grass and get those reds schooling


----------



## crboggs

Desperate to get out I ignored the 20mph wind and put on the wading boots...needed something weedless and with a little bit of weight on it...Pierson's fly looked mighty tasty, so on it went.

Saw some bait getting harassed and dropped the fly right in the zone...stripped it once and got a bite...thought maybe I'd caught a trout and then I saw this guy roll over at my feet...

View media item 2108
Officially its a new species for me on fly...woo woo! *lol*

@Pierson , the fly is still in good shape and I'll still be throwing it next time I'm out.


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> Desperate to get out I ignored the 20mph wind and put on the wading boots...needed something weedless and with a little bit of weight on it...Pierson's fly looked mighty tasty, so on it went.
> 
> Saw some bait getting harassed and dropped the fly right in the zone...stripped it once and got a bite...thought maybe I'd caught a trout and then I saw this guy roll over at my feet...
> 
> View media item 2108
> Officially its a new species for me on fly...woo woo! *lol*
> 
> @Pierson , the fly is still in good shape and I'll still be throwing it next time I'm out.


Ahhh the dreaded puffer. Congrats on the new species but those suckers are the demise of all my best flies. Glad to hear it survived! Ill give everyone a one puffer warranty to any that get chomped by those bastards!


----------



## Backwater

crboggs said:


> Desperate to get out I ignored the 20mph wind and put on the wading boots...needed something weedless and with a little bit of weight on it...Pierson's fly looked mighty tasty, so on it went.
> 
> Saw some bait getting harassed and dropped the fly right in the zone...stripped it once and got a bite...thought maybe I'd caught a trout and then I saw this guy roll over at my feet...
> 
> View media item 2108
> Officially its a new species for me on fly...woo woo! *lol*
> 
> @Pierson , the fly is still in good shape and I'll still be throwing it next time I'm out.


Just mark that one off your list of species on fly. Yep, fly killers.

Pssst.... They are a delicacy if you know how to get the meat out. If you mess up, you'll get sick from a toxic pouch they have which will get all over the meat. If done right (using your thumbs to push the 2 back straps out) you end up with 2 strips of meat that is about the size of chicken fingers.


----------



## WillW

Hit the water this morning about 30 minutes before daylight. It was 38 degrees, NW 2-5, & slight incoming most of the day. Hung 21 reds & 1 good goat. Caught fish on every swap fly I had in the boat. 2 flies I had in another box & 1 on a 7 weight I didn't have in the skiff. Most were lower slot, 1 went 27", & another 29". The Irmagawd & Rkeel shrimp caught 2 a piece early on before I started switching after every fish. I still am not savvy enough to post pics but have pics of all I think


----------



## bryson

WillW said:


> Hit the water this morning about 30 minutes before daylight. It was 38 degrees, NW 2-5, & slight incoming most of the day. Hung 21 reds & 1 good goat. Caught fish on every swap fly I had in the boat. 2 flies I had in another box & 1 on a 7 weight I didn't have in the skiff. Most were lower slot, 1 went 27", & another 29". The Irmagawd & Rkeel shrimp caught 2 a piece early on before I started switching after every fish. I still am not savvy enough to post pics but have pics of all I think


That's awesome! If you're struggling with pictures, feel free to text or email them to me and I'll post them up for ya.


----------



## rakeel

WillW said:


> Hit the water this morning about 30 minutes before daylight. It was 38 degrees, NW 2-5, & slight incoming most of the day. Hung 21 reds & 1 good goat. Caught fish on every swap fly I had in the boat. 2 flies I had in another box & 1 on a 7 weight I didn't have in the skiff. Most were lower slot, 1 went 27", & another 29". The Irmagawd & Rkeel shrimp caught 2 a piece early on before I started switching after every fish. I still am not savvy enough to post pics but have pics of all I think


Yayuhhh! Sounds like an awesome morning


----------



## bryson

Got some photos from @WillW this morning; sounded like he had an incredible day! Some of the photos have the fly out of the mouth, since the fish swallowed it too far for a good pic.

The Irmagerd from @blackmagic1 -- he said this fish coughed up several shrimp when he landed it.








@E-money: 















@rakeel: 








@mtoddsolomon 















@Pierson 








@bryson 








@WillW with the goat on his own fly (funny -- I actually chose his fly out of my box too last time I saw a sheepshead, never got a shot though)








Sent me a shot of "the line up" too -- pretty dang cool. 








Thanks for sharing! Love seeing these pictures roll in -- also, sounds like I need to fish TX some! He sent me a great video of one of the fish being released as well, but I don't know how to upload it.


----------



## rakeel

bryson said:


> Love seeing these pictures roll in -- also, sounds like I need to fish TX some!


C'mon with it! Right now is a very special time in TX. Harvey gave our marshes and bays a much needed flushing and the shrimp crop is incredibly healthy. This most recent cold front finally dumped some water out and the fish are schooling up and feasting on shrimp and crabs. Every report I've seen from this weekend has just been epic. I'm kicking myself for not going yesterday but I got to watch my 'stros win a crazy one last night instead so I'm not too mad. 

Thanks for posting those pics up.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

rakeel said:


> I'm kicking myself for not going yesterday but I got to watch my 'stros win a crazy one last night instead so I'm not too mad.



Hell yes. They need to win it tonight!


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> Got some photos from @WillW this morning; sounded like he had an incredible day! Some of the photos have the fly out of the mouth, since the fish swallowed it too far for a good pic.
> 
> The Irmagerd from @blackmagic1 -- he said this fish coughed up several shrimp when he landed it.
> View attachment 18033
> 
> 
> @E-money:
> View attachment 18034
> 
> View attachment 18035
> 
> 
> @rakeel:
> View attachment 18036
> 
> 
> @mtoddsolomon
> View attachment 18037
> 
> View attachment 18038
> 
> 
> @Pierson
> View attachment 18039
> 
> 
> @bryson
> View attachment 18040
> 
> 
> @WillW with the goat on his own fly (funny -- I actually chose his fly out of my box too last time I saw a sheepshead, never got a shot though)
> View attachment 18041
> 
> 
> Sent me a shot of "the line up" too -- pretty dang cool.
> View attachment 18042
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Love seeing these pictures roll in -- also, sounds like I need to fish TX some! He sent me a great video of one of the fish being released as well, but I don't know how to upload it.


This is awesome! I am going run for some big LA winters this weekend so hopefully I can respond in kind!


----------



## Lmhanagr

Well that last report is pretty hard to follow, but i did find some fish this week. Fished Sunday just before a cold front was hitting us here in Charleston that afternoon. The wind was supposed to be blowing fairly well, so I left the fly rod at home. We caught some top water trout early, and found the reds working hard at low tide. 
Went back two days later with much cooler water, but no wind yet. Fish were staged way off the bank at dead low, but once the water started flowing in, they were working the grass lines, just hard to see. Left my fly box at home on purpose, and just brought the swap flies. Tied on @Pierson fly, and got two shots; swing and a miss on the first shot, and landed another a little bit later. There's a month long "most redfish spots" tournament here, where you submit a fish every week- and was thankful to have landed this one with three. Thank you for that @Pierson! Didn't have much time left, and the wind and tide weren't helping, but tied on @E-money 's deeehair fly, and that thing was a pleasure to throw in the wind. It will hopefully be in my next report.


----------



## sjrobin

Sunday afternoon was the best bite here and pretty sure the fly used did not make a difference.
Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iG47PHQGe6shd

The stomach contents are from one of the reds kept for dinner. The reds have been feasting on multiple shrimp hatches for three weeks or so, we just have not been able to see them eating very often. Sunday was the lowest tide since February.


----------



## bryson

sjrobin said:


> Sunday afternoon was the best bite here and pretty sure the fly used did not make a difference.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iG47PHQGe6shd
> 
> The stomach contents are from one of the reds kept for dinner. The reds have been feasting on multiple shrimp hatches for three weeks or so, we just have not been able to see them eating very often.


I can't believe that guy was hungry enough to choke down a fly! They must just be gorging themselves down there! Our bite is pretty hot too right now, but I haven't had much chance to take advantage of it 

Do you remember which (if any) of the fly swap flies you caught fish on?


----------



## WillW

bryson said:


> I can't believe that guy was hungry enough to choke down a fly! They must just be gorging themselves down there! Our bite is pretty hot too right now, but I haven't had much chance to take advantage of it
> 
> Do you remember which (if any) of the fly swap flies you caught fish on?


He didn't swap


----------



## crc01

sjrobin said:


> Sunday afternoon was the best bite here and pretty sure the fly used did not make a difference.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iG47PHQGe6shd
> 
> The stomach contents are from one of the reds kept for dinner. The reds have been feasting on multiple shrimp hatches for three weeks or so, we just have not been able to see them eating very often. Sunday was the lowest tide since February.



I think that fish may have eaten a shrimp or two. We fished Sunday too, but had to leave around 2 p.m. We boated a lot of fish in the morning, but you had to basically force them to eat it. They started to eat well about 30 minutes before we left. I figured Sunday afternoon was probably Epic.


----------



## sjrobin

Yeah


bryson said:


> I can't believe that guy was hungry enough to choke down a fly! They must just be gorging themselves down there! Our bite is pretty hot too right now, but I haven't had much chance to take advantage of it
> 
> Do you remember which (if any) of the fly swap flies you caught fish on?


Yeah I did not swap because I stopped tying a few years back. Crab patterns worked but I don't have pictures of the flies. The switch turned on about 1 pm after a lot of refusals earlier.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> Sunday afternoon was the best bite here and pretty sure the fly used did not make a difference.
> Anyone can view this shared album at: https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iG47PHQGe6shd
> 
> The stomach contents are from one of the reds kept for dinner. The reds have been feasting on multiple shrimp hatches for three weeks or so, we just have not been able to see them eating very often. Sunday was the lowest tide since February.


That dude pigged out on popcorn shrimp! Lol


----------



## Backwater

bryson said:


> Got some photos from @WillW this morning; sounded like he had an incredible day! Some of the photos have the fly out of the mouth, since the fish swallowed it too far for a good pic.
> 
> The Irmagerd from @blackmagic1 -- he said this fish coughed up several shrimp when he landed it.
> View attachment 18033
> 
> 
> @E-money:
> View attachment 18034
> 
> View attachment 18035
> 
> 
> @rakeel:
> View attachment 18036
> 
> 
> @mtoddsolomon
> View attachment 18037
> 
> View attachment 18038
> 
> 
> @Pierson
> View attachment 18039
> 
> 
> @bryson
> View attachment 18040
> 
> 
> @WillW with the goat on his own fly (funny -- I actually chose his fly out of my box too last time I saw a sheepshead, never got a shot though)
> View attachment 18041
> 
> 
> Sent me a shot of "the line up" too -- pretty dang cool.
> View attachment 18042
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Love seeing these pictures roll in -- also, sounds like I need to fish TX some! He sent me a great video of one of the fish being released as well, but I don't know how to upload it.


Sweet! Nice redfish action you have there! That goat is a pig!


----------



## WillW

@crboggs














@DeepSouthFly


----------



## crboggs

Thanks for the pic, you just made my day! Returning home from Sanibel and watching UGA thump GT had put me in a foul mood.


----------



## E-money

So my buddy was able to get his first couple redfish on fly with @Pierson fly this morning. I caught one on it as well. Pictures are of buddy’s second of the day.















And here is a gratuitous photo of my personal best on fly also caught this morning. Unfortunately it wasn’t with a swap fly. I had a #6 tan crab on for sheepies when this girl floated on past.


----------



## sjrobin

How long is the big red? Looks like 44


----------



## E-money

sjrobin said:


> How long is the big red? Looks like 44


Not sure how long. Didn’t have anything big enough to measure. She was much longer than my 36” seadek measuring pad. BOGA grips put her at 25 lbs


----------



## sjrobin

I used to boga grip weigh every now and then but now measure length. Less stress on big fish even though reds can handle it. These guys are good for custom length 3M vinyl lettering and can do a tape measure for you https://doityourselflettering.com/
Also some guys will use a dremel wheel and notch the casting platform at 25, 30, 35, 40....etc.
Anyway length is a better measure of a trophy fish.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

WillW said:


> View attachment 19187
> View attachment 19185
> @crboggs
> View attachment 19186
> View attachment 19184
> @DeepSouthFly


Hell yeah man. It's a bigger fly but I like throwing bigger baits at reds. You'll find out how hungry they are when you put a bigger bait in front of one.


----------



## bryson

That's awesome! I love seeing these flies getting eaten!


----------



## rakeel

Got a few on swap flies this weekend

@mtoddsolomon 









@Pierson I think

















@bryson RIP to the vegas shrimp . I hooked a really solid red that ate right at the boat that I had to basically trout set. As he was hauling arse away I tried to hit him to make sure the hook was in there good and ended up breaking my leader.


----------



## bryson

Nice fish! Sucks about the fly, but at least it was in the mouth of a red! I tend to lose most of my flies to oyster beds


----------



## crboggs

It wasn't a red, but @Pierson's fly is going up on the board above my tying desk...

View media item 2178


----------



## Pierson

Wow, never thought of that fly as a jack food but i'll take it! Did you sight fish that thing?


----------



## bryson

@crboggs I'm guessing that might be the best workout that Freestone has seen! Nice!


----------



## crboggs

Yeah...was looking for reds in a back bay and saw a pack of jacks obliterating bait so I got out of the canoe and walked within casting range and dropped it in front of them...game on. Got way into my backing before cranking it down to turn the fish. Those jacks are mean...


----------



## E-money

I tied up a couple more of @Pierson fly (thanks again bud) with the intention of throwing them at some sheep. Didn’t see any sheep but the over slot reds were hard after shrimp and this fly was what they wanted! Short morning of fishing with some crap weather but the water was clean and we were still able to spot them glowing in the grass. Tons of tailers as well. Had to chunk the 9 to cut through the wind but in a short time we were able to get 5 in the boat all between 10-12 lbs. Fun morning and a great bite despite the weather.


----------



## Pierson

E-money said:


> I tied up a couple more of @Pierson fly (thanks again bud) with the intention of throwing them at some sheep. Didn’t see any sheep but the over slot reds were hard after shrimp and this fly was what they wanted!


Really underestimated how cool it is to see people catching fish on my fly and making copies!
Made my day for sure. @E-money Looks like you had a killer day, congrats!


----------



## E-money

Pierson said:


> Really underestimated how cool it is to see people catching fish on my fly and making copies!
> Made my day for sure. @E-money Looks like you had a killer day, congrats!


Well thanks for sharing the recipe for sure. This became one of my go to flies. I love that brush and the overall color scheme.


----------



## Lmhanagr

Got another fish on the tally for @rakeel -thanks buddy! . My birthday was yesterday, so despite the wind and terrible sight fishing conditions, took a few beers and the long rod out by myself. Got a nice little stocking stuffer!


----------



## bryson

I finally got to throw @E-money's fly yesterday (been itching to use it since I got it), and it definitely didn't disappoint. It looks incredible in the water, and was easier to throw with the 7wt than I expected. This red inhaled it on either the first or second cast towards the school, I can't remember. 










You can barely see the fly way down his gullet in this next shot:










Also fished a few weeks ago with @Lmhanagr and caught a little stocking stuffer (as Lucas calls em) on a bead chain version of the Vegas shrimp:


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have not tied a fly in a long time. I read the whole thread...very cool idea! When I get back to tying I want in on one of these swaps...


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> I tied up a couple more of @Pierson fly (thanks again bud) with the intention of throwing them at some sheep. Didn’t see any sheep but the over slot reds were hard after shrimp and this fly was what they wanted! Short morning of fishing with some crap weather but the water was clean and we were still able to spot them glowing in the grass. Tons of tailers as well. Had to chunk the 9 to cut through the wind but in a short time we were able to get 5 in the boat all between 10-12 lbs. Fun morning and a great bite despite the weather.
> View attachment 20088
> 
> View attachment 20089
> 
> View attachment 20090
> 
> View attachment 20091
> 
> View attachment 20092
> 
> View attachment 20093


Beautiful color on those reds. Good work in the cloud cover.


----------



## E-money

Wellllllllllll it was another great day on the water. One for the record books for me. I was able to FINALLY sight cast and more importantly LAND my first sheepy on fly. I was still fishing a copy of @Pierson fly that now has about two dozen fish on it. (Extremely durable fly - I tied on a gammy sl12s in #2 and the thing is still razor sharp.) So my first sheep, on my last day on the water in 2017 was approx 7.5lbs!!! Or so says the bogas so +/- some. We also hammered reds all day and got a couple big girls in the boat as an added bonus.


----------



## Hewe Dat

bryson said:


> I finally got to throw @E-money's fly yesterday (been itching to use it since I got it), and it definitely didn't disappoint. It looks incredible in the water, and was easier to throw with the 7wt than I expected. This red inhaled it on either the first or second cast towards the school, I can't remember.
> 
> View attachment 20416
> 
> 
> You can barely see the fly way down his gullet in this next shot:
> 
> View attachment 20417
> 
> 
> Also fished a few weeks ago with @Lmhanagr and caught a little stocking stuffer (as Lucas calls em) on a bead chain version of the Vegas shrimp:
> 
> View attachment 20418


@bryson where did you find those orange eyes at on the fly in that last pic? I really like those.


----------



## rakeel

Lmhanagr said:


> Got another fish on the tally for @rakeel -thanks buddy! . My birthday was yesterday, so despite the wind and terrible sight fishing conditions, took a few beers and the long rod out by myself. Got a nice little stocking stuffer!
> View attachment 20233
> View attachment 20234


Yeeyee! Nice man. Love to see that fly in some redfish mouths. Very cool.


----------



## rakeel

E-money said:


> View attachment 20654
> 
> View attachment 20657


Dang! I am peanut butter and jealous of that pig!


----------



## bryson

@E-money congrats on the sheep!

@Hewe Dat I make them with mono and 2 part epoxy -- I melt the ends to get a little ball, then I roll them in the epoxy until it's the correct size. Once they are dry, I paint them with nail polish and finish with Hard as Nails clear coat.


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> Wellllllllllll it was another great day on the water. One for the record books for me. I was able to FINALLY sight cast and more importantly LAND my first sheepy on fly. I was still fishing a copy of @Pierson fly that now has about two dozen fish on it. (Extremely durable fly - I tied on a gammy sl12s in #2 and the thing is still razor sharp.) So my first sheep, on my last day on the water in 2017 was approx 7.5lbs!!! Or so says the bogas so +/- some. We also hammered reds all day and got a couple big girls in the boat as an added bonus.
> View attachment 20654
> 
> View attachment 20657
> 
> View attachment 20656
> 
> View attachment 20655


Trophy sheepshead for sure. Check out DIY lettering.com for custom length, width and color vinyl tape to place on the skiff for measuring those xl fish before releasing. I would think any sheepshead over 18" or so would be exceptional on fly.


----------



## E-money

sjrobin said:


> Trophy sheepshead for sure. Check out DIY lettering.com for custom length, width and color vinyl tape to place on the skiff for measuring those xl fish before releasing. I would think any sheepshead over 18" or so would be exceptional on fly.


I had a seadek ruler up to 36”. The redfish was a bit longer. Sorry to say this but the sheepy came home with me. I’m doing a fish print and eating that sucker. Sheepy was 19.5” and 7.5 lbs


----------



## Rick hambric

E-money said:


> I had a seadek ruler up to 36”. The redfish was a bit longer. Sorry to say this but the sheepy came home with me. I’m doing a fish print and eating that sucker. Sheepy was 19.5” and 7.5 lbs


Can’t blame you there. The first big sheep I catch is being mounted with the fly suck in his mouth. Don’t know what’s a more frustrating fish, bones or sheep....


----------



## sjrobin

E-money said:


> I had a seadek ruler up to 36”. The redfish was a bit longer. Sorry to say this but the sheepy came home with me. I’m doing a fish print and eating that sucker. Sheepy was 19.5” and 7.5 lbs


It is a good thing to box a few fish and take them to the kitchen. Sheepshead are fine table fare.


----------



## crboggs

Went out today with an @blackmagic1 "IRMAGERD" tied on the 6wt. Perfect sized fly for the bonefish line. Found bigger fish than expected tailing in deeper water than expected...threw the smaller fly at them anyways. Had three good swipes but didn't connect with a good hook set. Not the flies fault...just how it goes sometimes...they certainly tried to eat it. 

I figure with overslot reds tailing in knee deep water I'll roll out with the 8wt on the same tide tomorrow. This time it'll be the big critter @Rick hambric tied on a permit line. It should turn over nicely and get down fast.


----------



## Rick hambric

crboggs said:


> Went out today with an @blackmagic1 "IRMAGERD" tied on the 6wt. Perfect sized fly for the bonefish line. Found bigger fish than expected tailing in deeper water than expected...threw the smaller fly at them anyways. Had three good swipes but didn't connect with a good hook set. Not the flies fault...just how it goes sometimes...they certainly tried to eat it.
> 
> I figure with overslot reds tailing in knee deep water I'll roll out with the 8wt on the same tide tomorrow. This time it'll be the big critter @Rick hambric tied on a permit line. It should turn over nicely and get down fast.


If you have any brown or red shrimp in the area, it’s da bomb. Also a good prospecting fly for trout. Good luck!!


----------



## crboggs

Rick hambric said:


> If you have any brown or red shrimp in the area, it’s da bomb. Also a good prospecting fly for trout. Good luck!!


Ran across a couple of hundred slot fish while wading today...had a big redfish break from the school about 30' away and do a head stand on top of your critter fly...I was holding my breath waiting for his gills to flare...but he backed away...so frustrating. Two other flies got flat rejections over the next hour, including a foxtrot mullet pattern. The fish were schooled up and moving around but were not eating...just one of those days...


----------



## Rick hambric

Do a very slow fingertip drag on it when they do that. They can be so frustrating when they just don’t eat. Seen largemouth bass pick a fly off the bed by a strand of marabou and take it off the bed.... fish are frustrating at times.. still a better day than working!!


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> Ran across a couple of hundred slot fish while wading today...had a big redfish break from the school about 30' away and do a head stand on top of your critter fly...I was holding my breath waiting for his gills to flare...but he backed away...so frustrating. Two other flies got flat rejections over the next hour, including my foxtrot mullet pattern. The fish were schooled up and moving around but were not eating...just one of those days...


Just another typical day in Tampa Bay!


----------



## crboggs

@Rick hambric Yeah man...When he broke from the school and tracked the fly I slowed it way down like it was trying to hunker down and hide. He got right on it and I was afraid to move it again for fear of spooking him. Its possible he did a subtle take and drop that I couldn't detect.

@Pierson Preach it brother. Had legit shots and reactions by a half dozen reds today. My best opportunity came from a school approaching me fast at close range. Got a bump but couldn't keep the slack out and didn't get a solid hook set.

Its WAY different striking a fish on foot vs from the deck of a skiff.


----------



## Rick hambric

That’s Tampa. Big golden spotted tail bonefish!!!


----------



## crboggs

Rick hambric said:


> That’s Tampa. Big golden spotted tail bonefish!!!


Its been redfish ~10-12, crboggs 0 the last two days wading. BUT...its been awesome seeing big healthy fish after the recent cold snaps. (We even saw a few snook out there on the flat today...)


----------



## Rick hambric

crboggs said:


> Its been redfish ~10-12, crboggs 0 the last two days wading. BUT...its been awesome seeing big healthy fish after the recent cold snaps. (We even saw a few snook out there on the flat today...)


That’s a good sign. I’ve been trying to get a weekend off to head to sassa. I hope the freeze didn’t do like it did 8 yrs ago.


----------



## bryson

I had a similar trip to @crboggs yesterday. Found loads of fish, but no takers. Our water temp is super cold, but I hoped that a couple days of sun and slightly warmer weather might fire them up a bit, but I think I was wrong (at least, for the fish in the area I was fishing). I know that flat was also getting hammered by boats all weekend, so those fish were probably feeling the pressure by the end of the day Sunday (we saw at least 3 other boats all on the same small flat).

I threw the @blackmagic1 Irma fly, a copy of @crboggs Foxtrot Mullet, and the @rakeel simred fly. I wish I had all of the others with me to try out, but I don't think it would have made a difference based on how those fish were behaving.


----------



## K3anderson

crboggs said:


> Its been redfish ~10-12, crboggs 0 the last two days wading.


"Do you even Muddler Bro?"


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> "Do you even Muddler Bro?"


That fish felt sorry for you after watching you fall in...


----------



## K3anderson

crboggs said:


> That fish felt sorry for you after watching you fall in...


All part of the "Muddler Life".


----------



## crboggs

Another red swap fly on the board...I believe this one belonged to @DeepSouthFly...

I had a few reds completely ignore my foxtrot mullet and needed something that would be harder to miss. Just the right conditions for something weedless and unweighted, but with some body to it. This fish didn't hesitate...

View media item 2492
View media item 2493


----------



## Guest

This littli red isn't much to speak of. I do have a general question. Do most redfish pursuits occur with 8wts or 9wts, or does it really even matter ?


----------



## Hewe Dat

Josh Stewart said:


> This littli red isn't much to speak of. I do have a general question. Do most redfish pursuits occur with 8wts or 9wts, or does it really even matter ?


I use a 8 or 9 for slots and 9 or 10 for bulls. When it’s windy I use the heavier of the two.


----------



## Hewe Dat

These were caught Friday night with a 9


----------



## Pierson

Josh Stewart said:


> This littli red isn't much to speak of. I do have a general question. Do most redfish pursuits occur with 8wts or 9wts, or does it really even matter ?


If its blowing less than ~7 mph its a 6wt for me. Only bump up to the 8 for bigger flies or heavier wind.


----------



## crboggs

Josh Stewart said:


> This littli red isn't much to speak of. I do have a general question. Do most redfish pursuits occur with 8wts or 9wts, or does it really even matter ?


For me, 6wt unless its windy. Wind over 10mph and I'm probably pulling the 8wt out. But still...if I can put the wind behind me...6wt...


----------



## crboggs

Hewe Dat said:


> These were caught Friday night with a 9


Yeah...dock lighting calls for heavier gear around structure, I would think.


----------



## kjnengr

Josh Stewart said:


> This littli red isn't much to speak of. I do have a general question. Do most redfish pursuits occur with 8wts or 9wts, or does it really even matter ?


I'm a 7wt and 9wt guy. I use the 7 during the spring/summer when chasing slot fish with smallish flies. During the winter when the winds pick up, the flies are much bigger, and so are the reds, I use my 9 wt.


----------



## Hewe Dat

crboggs said:


> Yeah...dock lighting calls for heavier gear around structure, I would think.


 Yeah it does, I popped two off with the hit ‘em and hold ‘em trying to keep them out of the pilings.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

7, 8, or 9 depending on the wind and size of the fish I'm chasing. After this winter, I'm in the market for a 10. Fished in some crazy wind this year.


----------



## lsunoe

I throw a 6wt for sheepy/slot reds most of the time. If the wind picks up I’ll grab my 8. If I’m targeting 20lb+ bulls I’ll throw my 10.


----------



## bryson

crboggs said:


> Another red swap fly on the board...I believe this one belonged to @DeepSouthFly...
> 
> I had a few reds completely ignore my foxtrot mullet and needed something that would be harder to miss. Just the right conditions for something weedless and unweighted, but with some body to it. This fish didn't hesitate...
> 
> View media item 2492
> View media item 2493


Glad to see these flies still getting munched! I've tied up a few copies, but haven't had a chance to get out much since it's warmed back up. 

As far as the rod weight discussion -- I typically throw my 7wt TFO Clouser (honestly feels like an 8), or on a nice day I'll throw my 5wt BVK (which feels like a 6 to me). I just picked up a new 7'6" 7/8 glass rod, with the intent of hitting fast, accurate, <50' shots at those reds that seem to pop up right in front of you. I've got a 10 too, but I only throw it if it's super windy or I'm throwing super heavy/bulky flies. If I ever make it out to LA for those pigs out there, I'll definitely bring it along for a good workout


----------



## DeepSouthFly

crboggs said:


> Another red swap fly on the board...I believe this one belonged to @DeepSouthFly...
> 
> I had a few reds completely ignore my foxtrot mullet and needed something that would be harder to miss. Just the right conditions for something weedless and unweighted, but with some body to it. This fish didn't hesitate...
> 
> View media item 2492
> View media item 2493




Noice. That's awesome. Been chasing ducks and deer all winter but got back on the vise last night. Tied up a few bugs for LA for the next 2 weekends. I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## Hewe Dat

Is there gonna be another redfish fly swap? Is it a once a year or seasonal thing?


----------



## lsunoe

I missed out on this one but I’d like to do one soon. I’m thinking either bull reds or sheepies for the next swap


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Tied a few tonight. Mainly LA patterns.


----------



## Hewe Dat

DeepSouthFly said:


> Tied a few tonight. Mainly LA patterns.


Is that purple with orange tip legs I see in the background? Where did you find those? I like them!


----------



## E-money

lsunoe said:


> I missed out on this one but I’d like to do one soon. I’m thinking either bull reds or sheepies for the next swap


I'd be good for either of these.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> I'd be good for either of these.


Yeah, Yeah. What he said.


----------



## bryson

lsunoe said:


> I missed out on this one but I’d like to do one soon. I’m thinking either bull reds or sheepies for the next swap


I'm down too, although I imagine it's going to be like the poon swap thread where lots of guys with no experience join in. I feel like 40" reds on the fly and sheeps on the fly are generally LA things.


----------



## E-money

bryson said:


> I'm down too, although I imagine it's going to be like the poon swap thread where lots of guys with no experience join in. I feel like 40" reds on the fly and sheeps on the fly are generally LA things.


The beauty of reds though, is that a 40" red will eat the same things as a 16" red. And no one knows what to throw at sheep so we are all on the same field there.


----------



## lsunoe

E-money said:


> The beauty of reds though, is that a 40" red will eat the same things as a 16" red. And no one knows what to throw at sheep so we are all on the same field there.


Very true. I’ve caught lots of big bulls on #2 and #4 slot flies. I’ve also caught lots of slots on 1/0 and 2/0 bull flies. 
Sheepy I just throw something olive and orange and pray. My prayers are very seldomly answered.


----------



## kjnengr

E-money said:


> The beauty of reds though, is that a 40" red will eat the same things as a 16" red. And no one knows what to throw at sheep so we are all on the same field there.


True, but my bull red flies better have a lot of weight and not very bulky so they can sink as fast as possible. I don't tie with nearly as much weight when throwing to fish in < 12" of water. 

Also, our water is muddier than most so nearly all my flies are dark purple and/or chartreuse for contrast which might not work so much in clearer water. 

I can tie whatever, so I will wait and see what others want.


----------



## E-money

Every fish over 20lbs that I have caught this year has been on #2 and smaller flies with no more than small lead eyes. In fact, they have been the same flies that I have been throwing at sheep! lol


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA

DeepSouthFly said:


> Tied a few tonight. Mainly LA patterns.


Use the purple one this weekend if you are stuck fishing dirty water.


----------



## Guest

Hewe Dat said:


> I use a 8 or 9 for slots and 9 or 10 for bulls. When it’s windy I use the heavier of the two.


Cool. That helps. I always thought a 10wt would be too heavy, but I imagine it helps with heavier flies / wind. Doesn't the line make a huge difference too? I'm fishing a G Loomis NRX Pro 1 9wt with Wulff Triangle Taper line. It's a one piece rod. Pretty stiff. I've gotten casting down reasonably well enough, but still pretty much suck. I can't get a double haul cast down. There a video on YouTube (which is the beginning on nearly every sentence these days with some form of instruction) where a 9 year old is double hauling successfully. That was just great to watch. Has anyone fished the Sage Salt HD rods?


----------



## Guest

E-money said:


> Every fish over 20lbs that I have caught this year has been on #2 and smaller flies with no more than small lead eyes. In fact, they have been the same flies that I have been throwing at sheep! lol


Thank you!


----------



## lsunoe

Josh Stewart said:


> Cool. That helps. I always thought a 10wt would be too heavy, but I imagine it helps with heavier flies / wind. Doesn't the line make a huge difference too? I'm fishing a G Loomis NRX Pro 1 9wt with Wulff Triangle Taper line. It's a one piece rod. Pretty stiff. I've gotten casting down reasonably well enough, but still pretty much suck. I can't get a double haul cast down. There a video on YouTube (which is the beginning on nearly every sentence these days with some form of instruction) where a 9 year old is double hauling successfully. That was just great to watch. Has anyone fished the Sage Salt HD rods?


I have a Sage Salt HD 10wt


----------



## crboggs

bryson said:


> I feel like 40" reds on the fly and sheeps on the fly are generally LA things.


We may not have LA sized reds here in SWFL, but we do have some tank sized snook lurking in the same environments.  Those flies will get put to use.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Hewe Dat said:


> Is that purple with orange tip legs I see in the background? Where did you find those? I like them!



found them at an orvis shop in Birmingham. the chartruse/ red fly i copied off of a guy i follow on instagram so it's not an original of mine. he called it firecracker.


----------



## Hewe Dat

DeepSouthFly said:


> found them at an orvis shop in Birmingham. the chartruse/ red fly i copied off of a guy i follow on instagram so it's not an original of mine. he called it firecracker.


Are you from AL? If you ever get down to orange beach/gulf shores area hit me up and let’s go sore lip some fish.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Hewe Dat said:


> Are you from AL? If you ever get down to orange beach/gulf shores area hit me up and let’s go sore lip some fish.



I am. Southern outskirts of Troy. I don't really fish over that way much. Mainly PC, St. Joe and Appalach. I have some friends that fish a lot out of Dauphin Island. Mainly offshore stuff. I've never really done any good over there. I've always heard the fishing around Mobile Bay is deeper water and structure for trout and reds. Not much good shallow water fishing. Is that true?


----------



## Hewe Dat

Yes, it’s true. There are few spots certain times of the year to sight fish and when it comes around it’s awesome, but I was driving from north AL I wouldn’t stop here either. I spend a lot of time in LA and chandelier islands for close by trips.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Hewe Dat said:


> Yes, it’s true. There are few spots certain times of the year to sight fish and when it comes around it’s awesome, but I was driving from north AL I wouldn’t stop here either. I spend a lot of time in LA and chandelier islands for close by trips.



Well if you're ever over in the panhandle area holler at me? I'll be down there just about every weekend spring and summer.


----------

